# Who makes the best Combat Boot?



## msteen1 (Nov 5, 2006)

Im looking for a couple of great pairs of boots (money not an option) for my feet. One set for the field and for garrison (ACU Uniform).The ones Uncle Sam issued me, well you get what he paid for. I've asked and heard many tell their opinions on the brands they wear, and was looking for more opinions before I spend my $ on the latest foot wear and it being Junk.
I've heard:
Oakley-light, comfortable, do not last.
Converse- light, comfortable
Altama (Ripple Sole Jungles)-comfy, last
Danner GTX (Gortex)-light, comfy
Please send this thread your the facts on your footwear. Thank You.


----------



## Polar Bear (Nov 5, 2006)

I was always liked Altama

I will ask my mother and see what she recommends


----------



## glock-bkk (Nov 5, 2006)

I can confirm the shit about the Oakley boots, I own a pair of them... Very confy but after a few months they already start to go to pieces (I don't wear them often ever). Shame for the price you pay for it !


----------



## Max Power (Nov 5, 2006)

For straight out of the box, issue type, I like Belleville.

Otherwise, the most comfortable desert style boots I wear are the standard jungle style that I had completely gutted, resoled with a Vibram sole, and added drain holes.  Very comfortable, but don't drop anything on your toes ;) 

I own a pair of Oakleys, and they are comfortable, but I'd only wear them in MOUT type environments, at least for me.  The other problem is that they are definitely NOT for garrison, not tall enough for the regulations.  Of course, whether or not anyone is going to gig you for it, I can't say.

Haven't tried any other boots as what I have now works great for me, just don't have the need.


----------



## Crusader74 (Nov 6, 2006)

I see alot of our guys wearing Han Wags,heard nothing but good things about them,

Just wear your issue boots as a Barrack Boot.We get issued Magnums now as a Barrack Boot.


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Nov 6, 2006)

Yeah I can attest to the Oakly thing, Id like to add that your feet get hotter than a mofo in the as well.


----------



## surgicalcric (Nov 6, 2006)

Lowa Desert Seekers

Meindl Desert Fox's 

Both are very comfy and light on your feet.  The Lowas are my favorite.  I have worn them day in and day out for almost two years now and other than the sole still show no signs of wear.  Lowa also gives a mil/leo discount if you call the factory direct.

The Meindl's are great boots as well, but can be hard to come by since there isnt a US distributor; but for the right price the company will ship them to the US.

HTH,

Crip


----------



## AWP (Nov 6, 2006)

Wellco ICBs. Your feet get hot in them, but otherwise they are superb. Wellco also makes a traditional jungle boot. They will ship to an APO and their customer service is great.


----------



## Marauder06 (Nov 6, 2006)

Even when I was in the Infantry, the issued straight out of the box desert boots worked for me.  The new Bellevilles with the Vibram soles are my favorite.  It seemed that some of my friends with Oakleys seemed to be more concerned with form over function- very style conscious but don't last.  I remember watching one of my Soldier's Oakleys falling apart on him over the course of a 6-month OIF deployment (he barely left the FOB) while my waffle-soled desert boots help up just fine.


----------



## Centermass (Nov 8, 2006)

After spending x amount of years in the damn things, road marching, ruck running, PT, jumping, when it comes to boots...it depends. 

Climate, ops, exposure etc. 

A couple of things I learned along the way was swell your feet before you get fitted to a pair. 

Always amazing how comfy they feel until you're in mile 2 of a hump and all of sudden, you don't know if the front end or the rear is going to blow out first. 

Socks. Anything that retains moisture is the enemy. And whatever your choice, make sure that's what you're wearing when you get fitted. 

Sorbethane. Just make sure it breathes. Most sorbethane insoles don't and will create perspiration. The first 4 years I was in, we ran in nothing but boots. Running shoes didn't exist. 

Couple that with all the abuse put on your feet, ankles and knees, anything you can put between the sole of your foot and the surface it's fixing to hammer to absorb the shock, your joints will thank you years later. 

Trust me. Mine are shot. 

Finally, take care of your feet, but don't baby them. Keep your nails trimmed correctly, but don't do anything to soften them up. Calluses are your friend. Your ol lady may think they're ugly, but ugly is good in this sense. :2c:


----------



## pardus (Nov 8, 2006)

Centermass said:


> Finally, take care of your feet, but don't baby them. Keep your nails trimmed correctly, but don't do anything to soften them up. Calluses are your friend. Your ol lady may think they're ugly, but ugly is good in this sense. :2c:



I was told by an old soldier who was told by his DI during his basic, to only wash his feet with cold water, no soap, just cold water.


----------



## Paddlefoot (Nov 8, 2006)

Has anybody ever tested Red Wings in the field? I've considered by a pair, they have a reputation as a very tough boot.


----------



## surgicalcric (Nov 8, 2006)

Paddlefoot said:


> Has anybody ever tested Red Wings in the field? I've considered by a pair, they have a reputation as a very tough boot.



I wear them at the FD where I work but I would NEVER wear them in the field.  They are tough boots, but can be tough on your feet too.

+1 on Merrills.

Crip


----------



## Kurt V (Nov 9, 2006)

My feet seem to be happy with damn near any boot I wore. But one thing I think that helped was to take a pair of the inserts that come with running shoes and put them in the boot to wear.


----------



## pardus (Nov 9, 2006)

Interesting, I'd of thought they would bunch up in the boot.


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Nov 9, 2006)

Last 30 miler I did I tried the liner in the socks, and well.... lets just say my feet looked and felt like jello.


----------



## Kurt V (Nov 9, 2006)

pardus762 said:


> Interesting, I'd of thought they would bunch up in the boot.



Not at all the good running shoe inserts are a stiff foam material with a porus cloth material on top.


----------



## RustyShackleford (Nov 9, 2006)

Black Oakley boots are hot, fall apart easily but hey are comfortable to wear for extended periods.  The new 8" Oakleys with cordura uppers are supposed to be better, but I don't know anyone who owns a pair.

In Afghanistan (2002), my old desert boots with vibram resole held up well in comparison to the newer desert boots with the 'panama sole."  Merrells held up well also.

All things considered, IMO, you can beat the old jungle boots with vibram soles.  I still have a couple pairs floating around.


----------



## AWP (Nov 9, 2006)

I never needed inserts for my Wellcos.


----------



## Marauder06 (Nov 9, 2006)

Eyes said:
			
		

> There good in his platform "pimp shoes" too...  :)
> 
> 
> I think those are technically "ho boots."


----------



## SgtUSMC8541 (Nov 10, 2006)

Belleville and Danners.

My .02


----------



## VAR (Nov 12, 2006)

i have always loved my Danner Acadia;


----------



## Marauder06 (Apr 7, 2007)

My unit issued me a pair of Oakley boots; I officially don't like them.  For one thing, they're not speed laces, so it takes longer to get them on and off.  For another, they're shorter than regular boots; less ankle protection, and my pants pull out of the top when I sit down.  I'd wear them with a pair of shorts, but for regular wear I'll stick with the issue desert combat boot.  

I think some folks wouldn't have bought them if they weren't made by Oakley, and didn't come in a box that said, "elite special forces standard issue."


----------



## surgicalcric (Apr 8, 2007)

Freefalling said:


> I never needed inserts for my Wellcos.



Speaking of inserts, there are plenty of people who need them but don't realize they do.  I didn't until I purchased a pair on the recommendation of an SF Officer prior to my going to SFAS.  They made all the difference in my low-back pain while carrying heavy loads during a specific week at SFAS.  

A common misconception when purchasing inserts/footbeds for military boots is that most believe, wrongly, inserts should provide padding.  In fact their purpose is to place your foot in the correct anatomic position to support whatever load is placed upon them.  Military boots, with the exception of Hanwag who custom fit inserts into their boots when you purchase a pair of boots from them, provide very little support for your feet.  If your feet or low-back hurt when standing, or if either hurt when you ruck/run I would recommend getting a pair.

I have either green Superfeet or Sole Technology foot beds in every pair of military boots and running shoes I have...

Just some food for thought.

Crip


----------



## poison (Apr 8, 2007)

Oakleys blow. Hot, not sturdy, and they slip like crazy on hard wet surfaces. 

I haven't tried many different kinds, but the IDF issue combat boots rocked. I bought orthotics and put em in from the start. They had no hot spots, conformed to my foot quickly but didn't stretch out too much, had no seams in fucked up places, were waterproof up to the ankle, and light as hell. Soles were moderately grippy on all surfaces, ie a good compromise between wear and grippiness. The sole is tough, but with plenty of give to cushion.

I went through 1.5 pairs in 3 years, the second pair still had tons of life left in em. 

One time some dude was rolling burning tires stuffed with aerosol cans down the hill toward out checkpoint (in the West Bank). We got bored/annoyed, so we chased him into the casbah a bit. I burst in a half open door that I saw him run into seconds before, to find a Palestinian dude hard at work on a sewing machine. Around him were piled hundreds of unsewn IDF red paratroop boots and soles. I smiled, pointed to my boots, said 'Keep up the good work!', and left him alone.

http://www.zahal.org/gear/p3.htm

http://i8.ebayimg.com/02/i/000/86/2c/ee40_2.JPG


----------



## poison (Apr 8, 2007)

Btw, on the orthotic topic:

I stress fracture a bone in my foot training before the military. That forced me to spend the $300 for the orthotics, and my my, they were SO worth it. I'm one of the few who had no stress fractures, splints, or sprains in 3 years infantry duty. Freakin GREAT! They do not cushion at all, that's the shoe's job.

Some of the ready made ones are pretty good nowdays, but nothing beats custom.


----------



## Tourist (Apr 10, 2007)

I have heard all sorts of feet and boot stories over the years but they all amount to the same thing.  Everyones feet are different and you have got to find what suits the size and shape of your foot.

In the military: British army DMS boots killed my feet.  I loved Boots Urban Patrol, issued in Northern Ireland, so I got a spare set.  Then we finally got issued high leg boots with a stooopid woven nylon insole - so I invested in some decent orthotic trainer insoles.  Also tried Doc Martin boots as a private purchase.  Work wise I received a set of Danner Acadia's, loved them.

Karrimor KSB's are a good general civilian boot, if you are yomping and you are in a unit that gives you freedom of choice in footwear selection.

In the Police: Stupidly, I looked at what everyone else was wearing and bought some Hi Tec magnums - wore them 4 times and binned them.  Went back to a nice pair of Danner Acadias.

Off duty: a good pair of dessie's with para cord laces; a pair of Asic's; or, some nice deck shoes.

I still do a fair bit of yomping and have always found that the only way to avoid blisters is:  walk a lot to harden the feet; keep toe nails trimmed neatly; wear good socks, two pairs.  One of my friends used to wipe surgical spirit on his feet to harden them and another used a pottasium permanganate foot bath.


----------



## poison (Apr 10, 2007)

WTF is yomping? I mean, I like the sound of it, but before I wholeheartedly back the practice, I'd like to know what it is.


lol


----------



## pardus (Apr 10, 2007)

Marching with a pack/rucking.


----------



## 104TN (Apr 10, 2007)

Wellco


----------



## rangerpsych (Apr 10, 2007)

for all alaskan weather I have had nothing but a good experience with my Rocky Pursuaders.. and that's all kinds of terrain and weather with them worn thru.. waterproof to the top with 800 grams thinsulate and goretex.. good stuff


----------



## Tourist (Apr 11, 2007)

poison said:


> WTF is yomping? I mean, I like the sound of it, but before I wholeheartedly back the practice, I'd like to know what it is.
> lol




*Yomp (verb)    Yomped, yomping, yomps*. 

Old military term, mainly used by Royal Marines, meaning foot travel, usually to a forced march pace.

Example:  "We'd yomped all night to the FRV but the CO had decided to move it on, so we kept on 'kin yompin".

Another term:

*Tab (verb) Tabbed, tabbing, tabs.*

See yomping, but term mainly used by Parachute Regiment.


Hope this clarifies a bit.:)


----------



## pardus (Apr 11, 2007)

Yomping and tabbing are slightly different methods of moving however, both essensually rucking, though there is a different technique to tabbing, its faster for one thing, bloody hard IMO.


----------



## Tourist (Apr 11, 2007)

pardus762 said:


> Yomping and tabbing are slightly different methods of moving however, both essensually rucking, though there is a different technique to tabbing, its faster for one thing, bloody hard IMO.



Essentially both get you from A to B:) .  The Bootie 'Yomp' is more of a 'stride' wheras the para 'tab' tends to be a combined 'shuffle-jog'.  I find that once in the groove with a 'tab' you can go all day, a yomp tends to hurt on the shins if you can't quite get into it.

Note:  Both methods are performed when wearing fighting order, at a minimum (25 - 30lbs plus weapon and water).

Wheras, when Booties (Marines) go ashore (go out for a drink) they tend to 'Bimble' (walk in a non-military manner).


----------



## poison (Apr 11, 2007)

LMAO 'bimble'

Very nice descriptions! In the IDF we alternate between the two as needed. Lets call it 'yabbing'. Or is 'Tomping' better?


----------



## RackMaster (Apr 11, 2007)

My every day duty boots are "Rocky Portland Duty's".  Been wearing them almost 2 years now and they've been doing well.  As long as I keep switching pairs to dry them out, they do get warm.

http://www.rockyboots.ca/products/portland_duty.html


----------



## x SF med (Apr 11, 2007)

I mainly stuck with my old style issue "leg" boots, goretex jungles, Chips, jungles, and on occasion HiTec Magnums - correctly broken in Leg boots with sorbithanes can do nearly anything.

If you ever try to get me to wear VB Boots again, I will hurt you, badly.


----------



## Max Power (Apr 15, 2007)

Question...

What are the guys in Regt. currently being issued for overseas?  I remember seeing them when I was in A-stan for all of 6 weeks and they looked more like civilian hiking boots.


----------



## pardus (May 10, 2007)

Tourist said:


> Essentially both get you from A to B:) .  The Bootie 'Yomp' is more of a 'stride' wheras the para 'tab' tends to be a combined 'shuffle-jog'.  I find that once in the groove with a 'tab' you can go all day, a yomp tends to hurt on the shins if you can't quite get into it.
> 
> Note:  Both methods are performed when wearing fighting order, at a minimum (25 - 30lbs plus weapon and water).



TAB = *T*actical *A*dvance to *B*attle, performed _with_ and without Bergens, normally _with_.

Paras generally don't jump into battle without Bergens ;)


----------



## rangerpsych (May 10, 2007)

i had a couple different sets of altamas, now things might be different and you might get to wear what is comfortable within reason..

right now I have rocky alpha forces on, side zip waterproof... composite safety toe and shank...


----------



## HeloMedic1171 (Jun 28, 2007)

I wear Altama Exo-speeds.  they're comfy, last longer than the oakleys, and can be had for under $100.  they feel like running shoes when they're borken in.  I love 'em.  I wll admit though, that after wearing them almost 6 months in theater, they won't last more than a year.  I'll spend $89 a year to save my knees, but i know others of you would rather have a pair that last for years.  I like the altamas because they're comfortable no matter wha tyou're doing, and you can wear them with a load and they give you great support and comfort.  my feet don't get too hot in them, but it's important to use powder or another set in order to switch them out so they stay dry.  I'm going to try the insert idea to see if that helps in regular GI boots.  I have the bellevilles, and they work well.  I'd like to find some hot-weather boots that are allowed for flight duty.  so far the bellvilles are the only ones I've found, and they're temperate boots.


----------



## Vedel (Jul 2, 2007)

*Combat boots*

I have a pair of Bates M-9 Assault boots.  They are relatively lightweight and very comfortable.  They have Vibram soles.  And they are cheap.  :)


----------



## HeloMedic1171 (Jul 4, 2007)

I took a look at those, and I like them.  how do they hold up?  they seem to run about the same as the Altama's, do you know where to get them cheaper?


----------



## echo2 (Jul 5, 2007)

*Boots*

:2c:

The issue deserts started to come apart after a little while in country(A-stan).  The rocks there shredded the soles. 
We got in touch with an air force unit that got us the bellvilles and they are pretty good, but in the summer the feet get hot.  
Used the Technica civy hiking boot occaisionally and they held up nicely.

The Bates M-9 is a good boot.  The ones I have are holding up pretty good after a year and they have a lot of miles on them.  They do pretty good on wet/ slick rocks too.  They don't have safety toes, but they are light and non-metallic.  L.A. police gear has a sale on them now for 50 bucks.  

I have a pair of the Rocky TacTeam boots coming my way and will keep you posted as to how they hold up.

Hi-Tech Magnums fell apart after two months.  

A friend has? (haven't seen them on his feet for a while.) a pair of Oakley's and they didn't hold up as good as the hype. To much money for to little quality. 

The jungle boot is a good all around boot.  

Insoles: sorbethane that "breathes". 

Keep the tootsies clean and soak them in rubbing alcohol, let dry, repeat.  

It's sad when men own more shoes than females do...


----------



## Pete031 (Jul 5, 2007)

I use magnums for garrison crap, in the field I usually wear Lowa's or Asolo. In A-Stan, most of the time I wore Merrell approach shoes.


----------



## 104TN (Jul 5, 2007)

I'm pretty sure US troops (at least Army) aren't allowed to wear Magnums. At least we never were.


----------



## echo2 (Jul 5, 2007)

rick said:


> I'm pretty sure US troops (at least Army) aren't allowed to wear Magnums. At least we never were.



Just giving an assessment from a general all around personal experience. Civillian hiking boots, like the Technica, aren't uniform either.  

Nothing amazing, just trying to help a man out.


----------



## 104TN (Jul 5, 2007)

I dig it. They used to let us wear Merrills and other hikers...for some reason Magnums were just a big no-go.


----------



## echo2 (Jul 6, 2007)

*hi techs*

There were a couple of issues with the Magnums.  The biggest I believe was that the company said that they weren't going to sell them at competitive costs in the clothing sales/px.  Then the army said that they didn't have ankle support...like the thin canvas of the jungle boot had.  Wore them on a couple of jumps with no problems, but the cross country rucking killed them. 

Helomedic, I read that L.A.police gear has commissioned the making of a boot of their own design and it's around 50 bucks.  It wouldn't hurt to call them and ask a few questions about them.  Just a suggestion.


----------



## JCasp (Jul 7, 2007)

These days for civvy hiking and climbinging and other stuff I do reminiscent of my active duty days, I wear my trusty black altamas with a vibram traction sole. 

Only had the ACUs for about a year so I just wore what I was issues, two pairs of bellevilles and the standard issue deserts.  I was fortunate enough that my feet were comfortable in just about any type of boot.


----------



## EATIII (Jul 7, 2007)

Danner FTX w/gortex liner, cant be beat!


----------



## Matt66 (Jul 9, 2007)

Being a street cop, my wear and tear on boots isn't quite the same as you fellas in the military but I've been REAL happy with Bellevilles.    

I also wore a pair of Oakleys for a time but as previously stated by just about everyone, they didn't last very long.  Comfortable as hell but not much else good about them in my opinion.

Take care and stay safe.

Regards,
Matt


----------



## 3SFG (Jul 21, 2007)

asolos, and lowas thats all i wear across the pond.


----------



## RescueSig (Jul 30, 2007)

*the best boot depends*

Pick the boot for where your operation takes you.  Altima Jungle boots, well, for the jungle, or anywhere you plan on being above your ankles in water.  In "the Ghan" my team was wearing Asolo GTXs, we were there in the mild  weather months, I don't think they would be the best in extreme hot or cold.  However, if you have to wear a regular black military style boot in the field, I've had great luck with Danner Strikers.  I wore them for a week in the mountains of New Mexico with full kit after breaking them in for only a few days before (yeah, probably not the smartest thing).  My feet had some hot spots the first day, but after they broke in I swore by those things.  In the end, it's up to the mission, location, and YOUR foot.


----------



## Marauder06 (Aug 4, 2007)

Of all the boots I've ever been issued, the only ones I haven't liked and wouldn't wear on deployment have been the Oakleys.


----------



## Davec43 (Aug 4, 2007)

All my buddies are starting to wear these:

http://www.kitbag.com.au/prod1134.htm

My roomate loves them to the point where he says hes taking 3 pairs on our trip overseas. I bought a pair a couple weeks ago but have been on leave and haven't had the chance to wear them yet. They are priced extremelly high on this site, you can generally pick them up for around 130 dollars.


----------



## Alvitr (Aug 7, 2007)

Got a pair of Altama that I like but know some complain over them being a little "tight" over your ancles. 
For blacks Ive got a pair of PanzerGuards that I have been wearing now for over 10 years and never had to break in.


----------



## Brooklynben (Aug 7, 2007)

FWIW: Lathrop and Sons is a small family run organization of podiatrists that specialize in taking the finest boots they can find in the world and then custom fitting their own very unique patented two piece insole into the boot system.  They literally custom shape the insole and inside of the boot to each customers own foot.  For years, their clients have been mostly professional hunting guides and Special Operations personnel who hear of them through their respective grapevines.

After hearing so much about these guys, I recently made the plunge and just got a set of German 'Hanwag' boots from them which set me back $345.  However I can now honestly see why I've been hearing about these guys and their boots for so long.  

I'm getting on into my 'Geezer hood' now and I can tell you that I've never stuck my foot into any footwear that felt so good or wore so well.  The boots can be repeatedly resoled for a lifetime, so in the long-term sense, the boots aren't all that expensive.

The two "sons" James and Stephen (who are both Podiatrists and now in their 40's) absolutely love taking care of Military Personnel.  So if you give them a call, tell them "BrooklynBen" sent you and I'm sure they'll give you all the time you want to discuss everything and anything regarding all boots.

http://lathropandsons.com/catalog/index.php
(618)544-8782


----------



## 104TN (Aug 8, 2007)

One of my buddies at Quantico Arms just hooked me up with some 5.11's so I probably won't be buying new boots for a while. In fact, I think I still have every pair of boots I was either issued or bought while in, including my OSUT issued leg boots complete with Goodyear resoles.


----------



## JBS (Aug 16, 2007)

> FWIW: Lathrop and Sons is a small family run organization of podiatrists that specialize in taking the finest boots they can find in the world and then custom fitting their own very unique patented two piece insole into the boot system. They literally custom shape the insole and inside of the boot to each customers own foot. For years, their clients have been mostly professional hunting guides and Special Operations personnel who hear of them through their respective grapevines.



Ben, their Hanwag SF GTX is built on a Danner platform apparently.

I wish I had known about these before.  A Danner, reworked by a podiatrist.  Killer.  Thanks for the tip!


----------



## JustAnotherJ (Aug 17, 2007)

I work in Asolo and Bates for field work...i also have a pair of Danner Telson's that are awesome.  However i'd recommend dropping the 30-40 dollars for superfeet inserts and Smartwool socks ($18-$20/Pair).  The original Danner insoles created the worst hot spot i've ever had and cause my heel to come off...once i put the Superfeet in, they were perfect.  Asolo's are good for jump work and hold up for fast roping.  Bates/Danners are good for overland shit.  However if you're in the back of a helo a lot, i wouldn't recommend the Asolos cause they're not that flexible.  

good luck


----------



## Mikko1208 (Aug 23, 2007)

Just got a new pair of Magnum 900`s... lets see how those work out for me.


----------



## pardus (Aug 23, 2007)

I recently brought some Merrell Sawtooths, have done any 'real' work in them (yet), but I like them so far.


----------



## surgicalcric (Aug 23, 2007)

pardus762 said:


> I recently brought some Merrell Sawtooths, have done any 'real' work in them (yet), but I like them so far.



I wore a pair of them at Robin Sage and they performed well and felt much better than any issue boot or lightweight hiker I have ever worn.  The only hiking bot that trumps them are my Asolo Fugitive GTX's...

Taking the Sawtooths down SOTB next month as well.  I will let you know how they hold up in the triple canopy of Colombia...

Crip


----------



## pardus (Aug 23, 2007)

surgicalcric said:


> I wore a pair of them at Robin Sage and they performed well and felt much better than any issue boot or lightweight hiker I have ever worn.  The only hiking bot that trumps them are my Asolo Fugitive GTX's...
> 
> Taking the Sawtooths down SOTB next month as well.  I will let you know how they hold up in the triple canopy of Colombia...
> 
> Crip



Good to hear!

I look forward to the AAR


----------



## JBS (Aug 23, 2007)

A few Asolo's worn by SEALS here:








They look like Asolo model FSN's.

In any case, they'll probably do o.k. when wet, *surgicalcric.*


{BTW, the pic is from a thread in the SEAL section here at ShadowSpear.}


----------



## RustyShackleford (Aug 23, 2007)

surgicalcric said:


> Taking the Sawtooths down SOTB next month as well.  I will let you know how they hold up in the triple canopy of Colombia...



Or better yet, how they hold up when soaking wet! :eek:>:{


----------



## Pete031 (Aug 23, 2007)

JoeBlackSpade said:


> A few Asolo's worn by SEALS here:
> 
> They look like Asolo model FSN's.
> 
> ...



I like Asolo's, but the soles of the ones I had overseas only lasted about 6 months... Mine were more the mountaineering type though.


----------



## Pete031 (Sep 27, 2008)

So I have a choice between Hanwag Special forces or Lowa Combat boots.


Anyone have any imput or used either? I know Lowa, the boots are a little higher, which makes it better for garrison. But who cares about garrison anyway.

http://www.shoebuy.com/lowa-combat-boot-gtx/119628


http://lathropandsons.com/catalog/product_info.php/cPath/22/products_id/41


----------



## 8'Duece (Sep 27, 2008)

Alot of the SEALs are also wearing the Merrill Chamelian mid's  I have a pair of the mid and low Chamelians.  Not much for winter, but damn good boots for summer.  

I also have a pair of Osolo's Fugitive GTX like Crip that are possibly the best boots that I've worn, aside from the Danner Acadia's.

http://www.asolo.com/content.asp?L=3&IdMen=236


----------



## Trip_Wire (Sep 27, 2008)

I just ordered this boot (Merrell Moab Gore-Tex XCR) to wear on shore excursions, on my cruise to the South American AO, We'll be taking in 2009. I also thought the Gore-Tex would serve me well in the PNW, especially in the winter, with all the rain we get. 


http://www.merrell.com/Product/NZSZ.../Dark-Earth/J87701/Moab-Mid-GORE-TEX-XCR.aspx

Anybody else have this version of the Moab?


----------



## Poccington (Sep 28, 2008)

Pete031 said:


> So I have a choice between Hanwag Special forces or Lowa Combat boots.
> 
> 
> Anyone have any imput or used either? I know Lowa, the boots are a little higher, which makes it better for garrison. But who cares about garrison anyway.
> ...



I've a pair of those Lowa's and they're fucking sweet.

Pretty solid ankle support and the boot comes up to just a nice height on the leg. They hold up pretty well against the water and they're comfortable as fuck. Can't ask for much more than that really, they're a lovely boot.

I have a pair of Meindl Army Pro's and a pair of Haix as well but the Lowa's are the best I've worn.


----------



## Pete031 (Sep 28, 2008)

Thanks for the reply... I am going with Lowa.


----------



## Quietstorm3155 (Nov 8, 2008)

surgicalcric said:


> Speaking of inserts, there are plenty of people who need them but don't realize they do.  I didn't until I purchased a pair on the recommendation of an SF Officer prior to my going to SFAS.  They made all the difference in my low-back pain while carrying heavy loads during a specific week at SFAS.
> 
> A common misconception when purchasing inserts/footbeds for military boots is that most believe, wrongly, inserts should provide padding.  In fact their purpose is to place your foot in the correct anatomic position to support whatever load is placed upon them.  Military boots, with the exception of Hanwag who custom fit inserts into their boots when you purchase a pair of boots from them, provide very little support for your feet.  If your feet or low-back hurt when standing, or if either hurt when you ruck/run I would recommend getting a pair.
> 
> ...



As with the above SUPERFEET or SOLE TECHNOLOGY footbeds or cups etc.  Do you have to be fitted or are they like over the counter.  Also where do you purchase them?


----------



## shortbrownguy (Nov 8, 2008)

Quietstorm3155 said:


> As with the above SUPERFEET or SOLE TECHNOLOGY footbeds or cups etc.  Do you have to be fitted or are they like over the counter.  Also where do you purchase them?



They are over the counter insoles. Google either brand name, and you can find a retail location that sells them near you.


----------



## pardus (Nov 8, 2008)

surgicalcric said:


> I wore a pair of Merrell Sawtooths at Robin Sage and they performed well and felt much better than any issue boot or lightweight hiker I have ever worn.  The only hiking bot that trumps them are my Asolo Fugitive GTX's...
> 
> Taking the Sawtooths down SOTB next month as well.  I will let you know how they hold up in the triple canopy of Colombia...
> 
> Crip



What's the verdict on the Sawtooths?

I gave them a thumbs down after falling to pieces after one week in southern AZ and tearing my feet to pieces in the process.


----------



## shortbrownguy (Nov 8, 2008)

Trip_Wire said:


> I just ordered this boot (Merrell Moab Gore-Tex XCR) to wear on shore excursions, on my cruise to the South American AO, We'll be taking in 2009. I also thought the Gore-Tex would serve me well in the PNW, especially in the winter, with all the rain we get.
> 
> 
> http://www.merrell.com/Product/NZSZ.../Dark-Earth/J87701/Moab-Mid-GORE-TEX-XCR.aspx
> ...



For me they have been GTG. They are super comfy in hot and cold climates, and the cushioned soles are great for those of us with well used backs and knees. They have even held up to fast roping, but that is another story in itself:doh::doh:.


----------



## Mac_NZ (Nov 8, 2008)

surgicalcric said:


> Lowa Desert Seekers
> 
> Meindl Desert Fox's
> 
> ...



I have the Meindl desert fox and the Island pro for cold work.  I have had the island pros for 4 years and they are still going strong.

The only other boots I would consider would be Lowas


----------



## msteen1 (Nov 8, 2008)

msteen1 said:


> Im looking for a couple of great pairs of boots (money not an option) for my feet. One set for the field and for garrison (ACU Uniform).The ones Uncle Sam issued me, well you get what he paid for. I've asked and heard many tell their opinions on the brands they wear, and was looking for more opinions before I spend my $ on the latest foot wear and it being Junk.
> I've heard:
> Oakley-light, comfortable, do not last.
> Converse- light, comfortable
> ...



I don't know how this happend, but I did not start this thread.


----------



## pardus (Nov 11, 2008)

msteen1 said:


> I don't know how this happend, but I did not start this thread.



What?  

Kinda overwhelmingly looks like you did actually...

You have some Jekyll and Hyde issues we don't know about?   :uhh:


----------



## RustyShackleford (Nov 11, 2008)

pardus762 said:


> What?
> 
> Kinda overwhelmingly looks like you did actually...
> 
> You have some Jekyll and Hyde issues we don't know about?   :uhh:



His post may have been pulled from another thread to start this one by a mod or admin.


----------



## pardus (Nov 11, 2008)

Ah...

I like the Jekyll and Hyde angle more though :)


----------



## RadioSpook (Nov 13, 2008)

Anyone worn the Blackhawk WarriorWear series boots? I can get them for real cheap but don't want to throw away money if they are total crap.


----------



## surgicalcric (Nov 13, 2008)

pardus762 said:


> What's the verdict on the Sawtooths?
> 
> I gave them a thumbs down after falling to pieces after one week in southern AZ and tearing my feet to pieces in the process.



Mine are holding up great.  I wore them almost without exception (command visits) while downrange and never had a problem out of them in the field or in the rear on the range.  Other than needing a drain for the water they took on in the jungle they are a great boot.  I will be taking them to A-stan as well, shortly. 

Maybe you just got a bad pair...

Crip


----------



## pardus (Nov 13, 2008)

Damn, WTF?

I might write to Merril see what the deal is.

Thanks mate.


----------



## 08steeda (Nov 13, 2008)

Damn we did not have many choices in the 80's/90's. You could get your standard issue GI boot or we got issued Corcoran Jump boots.  My jump boots still look good! Had them resoled once or twice but with the inserts they worked great!

I think I got issued Rockies too at one time or maybe I bought them at the base uniform/clothing shop. They were leather and cordura. But they were cold weather boots with thinsulate.


----------



## msteen1 (Nov 13, 2008)

pardus762 said:


> What?
> 
> Kinda overwhelmingly looks like you did actually...
> 
> You have some Jekyll and Hyde issues we don't know about?   :uhh:



Why whould I want ACU boots?  I'm a Marine.  I don't guess it really matters.


----------



## pardus (Nov 13, 2008)

Forget it, it's been addressed already.


----------



## ComingBack (Nov 25, 2008)

I'll agree with the Oakley's ripping out quick and being extremely hot, but these are the only non-issue boot I've ever tried in the field.  The Oak's are great for ruck runs.  Feel just like a pair of running shoes...  How about all these other boots for the same stuff.  (ruck runs)  I'm mostly looking at the Garmont T8 cuz they're cheap, but the Lowa's look good too.  They need to look pretty much like issued boots.


----------



## Cabbage Head (Nov 25, 2008)

RadioSpook said:


> Anyone worn the Blackhawk WarriorWear series boots? I can get them for real cheap but don't want to throw away money if they are total crap.




I've been wearing the Black Ops Boots for 2years now at work.  I use them in the colder months and/or when its raining or wet out.  Good to go, from my opinion.  Sturdy, support well in the ankles and with the rubber caps on the toe area, hold up to abuse (at least on the patrol side of things).

For summer wear, I wear the Light Assault Boot.  First time I had them out on the street, I felt the wind blow through the boot.  Interesting feeling and cooled my foot well on the pavement.

No problems to date on either boot.:2c:


----------



## 11B-B4 (Nov 30, 2008)

I like Salomon hiking boots, the oakley 6" hot weather, or Altama ripples for Rucking. 

Really I think its more about the insole. Look at REI they have some sick insoles that have gotten me through tough training. They will actually size you up to see what insole is right for your foot bed. For something like 40-60 bucks you can get set up pretty nice.


----------



## AssadUSMC (Dec 1, 2008)

RadioSpook said:


> Anyone worn the Blackhawk WarriorWear series boots? I can get them for real cheap but don't want to throw away money if they are total crap.



I have the desert ops boots and they've been great so far.  I usually control temps by wearing different socks, but I haven't had any over- or under-heating issues.  The soles seem MUCH more durable than my old MCBs.


----------



## RadioSpook (Dec 7, 2008)

AssadUSMC said:


> I have the desert ops boots and they've been great so far.  I usually control temps by wearing different socks, but I haven't had any over- or under-heating issues.  The soles seem MUCH more durable than my old MCBs.


Thanks for the info!


----------



## pardus (Dec 14, 2008)

pardus762 said:


> I gave them a thumbs down after falling to pieces after one week in southern AZ and tearing my feet to pieces in the process.



Well, I sent my Sawtooths back to Merrel telling them what happend, I received a replacement pair in the mail yesterday, we shall see how this pair holds up.


----------



## HeloMedic1171 (Dec 14, 2008)

I still stand by my Altama Exo-speeds.  fantastic boots.  I have 2 pairs that have lasted over 18 months.  a third pair is going on 3 years, but they're my motor pool boots - I'd never wear them around the BN or CO area.  but they're comfy.  word to the wise - change the laces out from the sneaker-style to the GI standard "unbreakable" laces....  no problems after that.  and then also you can tie stopper knots in the top lace holes, so you don't have to re-lace the boots.  makes it easier to don and doff and tie em up in a hurry.  and did I mention comfortable?  when broken in , they're like a favorite pair of socks.  and they don't take long to break in.  In my opinion, they're the some of the best boots out there for us conventional guys.  one down side - not approved for flight, AFAIK.  so aircrews and tankers and fuelers should probably not get  a whole bunch of pairs.


----------



## RustyShackleford (Dec 14, 2008)

pardus762 said:


> Well, I sent my Sawtooths back to Merrel telling them what happend, I received a replacement pair in the mail yesterday, we shall see how this pair holds up.



What was their turn around time like?  I just sent in a pair of boots whose sole was starting to pull away from the boot and was causing the sole to squeak like hell.  I just bought those boots last May, but I put a shitload of miles on them...so I'll be interested to see if they replace them.


----------



## pardus (Dec 15, 2008)

RustyShackleford said:


> What was their turn around time like?  I just sent in a pair of boots whose sole was starting to pull away from the boot and was causing the sole to squeak like hell.  I just bought those boots last May, but I put a shitload of miles on them...so I'll be interested to see if they replace them.



Apart from my heels falling to bits the sole started to come away as well on one section.

Turn around time was 4 weeks.


----------



## Uglyduck (Jan 8, 2009)

Anyone tried these?  http://www.cosmas.it/page.html
 Cosmas, Italian made.  It appears they make some specifically for military use but they may only be available overseas.  I picked up a pair as a do it all boot.  Backcountry rescues, wildland fire, everyday duty. I will post a review if there is any interest.


----------



## AWP (Jan 8, 2009)

Those look hot as hell, Uglyduck, but it looks like they have a lot of ankle support.


----------



## pardus (Jan 8, 2009)

Looks like a fucking ski boot.


----------



## car (Jan 8, 2009)

Freefalling said:


> Those look hot as hell, Uglyduck, but it looks like they have a lot of ankle support.





pardus762 said:


> Looks like a fucking ski boot.



Yeah, hot and heavy.


----------



## Hush (Jan 8, 2009)

Just got my GSG9 boots in the mail, they look great, but feel a little narrower than Im used to.  I'll see how they break in.


----------



## Uglyduck (Jan 8, 2009)

Yea, they've got to meet fire protection PPE standards so they're all leather.  They're uninsulated but don't look it.  I'll give more info when they arrive.


----------



## 8'Duece (Jan 8, 2009)

pardus762 said:


> Looks like a fucking ski boot.



I was thinking more along the lines of an Alpine boot with crampons.  

Looks like a heavy duty boot though. :cool:


----------



## Uglyduck (Jan 18, 2009)

So they came in a week ago...wore them for a couple of hours and decided to send them back.  Put my feet to sleep, and it looks like its happened to others because they've changed the design.  Link below.  Not much for speed as they're heavy, but they'll definitely take a beating.

http://www.firecache.com/prodinfo.asp?number=50.4860


----------



## pardus (Jan 18, 2009)

Good call.


----------



## Uglyduck (Mar 19, 2009)

the saga continues....anyone know where I can get these in the states?  Or Hanwags at a decent price?  Meindl Military Pro >


----------



## JohnnyBoyUSMC (Mar 20, 2009)

Prefer the Oakley warm weather boots. Had a pair for years and love em, hiked the grand canyon with our company once wearing them. It was winter so alot of the paths we took were iced over....never slipped once and feet were fine after the entire way down to the bottom and then back up, 18 miles total I believe. I know some guys who enjoy 5.11's boots but i'm not too big a fan of them. If you dont already know (though i'm sure alot here do), oakley has a goverment issue site where all you do is send them a photo copy of your military ID and you can get access to the site which offers oakley military related gear for alot cheaper than normal mark up. Got a pair of half-jacket's that normally retail for around $130 for $80....I believe their boots and tactical gloves (which I love also) are also alot cheaper than normal mark up, I think like $30-$40 cheaper than retail. A lil FYI for any who didnt know. 

~JohnnyBoy


----------



## Poccington (Mar 27, 2009)

Uglyduck said:


> the saga continues....anyone know where I can get these in the states?  Or Hanwags at a decent price?  Meindl Military Pro >



Just my own little piece of advice, if you're looking to buy a set of Army Pro's you may want to look at Lowa Combat GTX's... I have both sets of boots and find the Lowa's to be a superior boot. 

The Meindl's are practically ice skates when on wet/slippery surfaces and they sit a little bit too high up on the leg. Lowa's are the shiiiiit though


----------



## Uglyduck (Mar 29, 2009)

Poc.  I've been looking at the Lowa's too.  A few guys I work with have'em and love'em.  I may end up going that route.  If it aint broke...


----------



## Mac_NZ (Mar 29, 2009)

Poccington said:


> I have both sets of boots and find the Lowa's to be a superior boot.



What size foot have you got?  Well shit since your not obviously not using the other pair 

I use Island Pros, they grip like sperm to a duvet and their quite low cut civvy looking.


----------



## doorkicker (Mar 29, 2009)

Just get some Merrells and never look back...




I've jumped in Merrells and run all over the ME in them...you don't have to have boots because they are "tactical".

My :2c:


----------



## JollyGreen (Mar 29, 2009)

Merrell does make a helluva boot. 
I just recently got a pair of MOAB-Mids and they are doing me good so far.
I am partial to the Rocky S2V's as well.


----------



## 104TN (Mar 29, 2009)

Anyone rocked the Nike boots yet?


----------



## Uglyduck (Apr 13, 2009)

I should've heeded the advice sooner...Lowa.  Love'em


----------



## cracksh0t (Apr 13, 2009)

I've been rocking a pair of the Oakley SI Hot Weather Assault Boots for about two years now. Been all over S. America, Africa and Southwest Asia with them, they are JUST now starting to blow out around the edges, other than the normal wear and tear. I wear a lot of 5.11 on assignments so I got a pair of their boots but I don't like them compared to my Oakleys. So that was a worthless buy for me.

Looking into getting some Lowa Seeker PTs or OTB Lands?


----------



## AssadUSMC (Apr 13, 2009)

doorkicker said:


> Just get some Merrells and never look back...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Those are exactly what I wear every day.  I only wear boots when the rocks/crap would rip those up.  I've worn out 3-4 pairs of those Merrells already, but that's because I'm always wearing them.  Good call!


----------



## roundbrown1230 (Jul 27, 2009)

anyone have any recomendations on the best type of boots/soles for SFAS???:uhh:


----------



## Viper1 (Jul 27, 2009)

roundbrown1230 said:


> anyone have any recomendations on the best type of boots/soles for SFAS???:uhh:



I wore regular issue boots, well broken in to SFAS with the regular inserts you can get at any PX.  I had one pair re-soled before I went but just had the issue pattern sole put on it, nothing special.  Didn't get a blister till the final day when my feet got real wet and I didn't dry them quickly.

Toughen up your feet, wear a good pair of broken in boots and just make sure the soles aren't ripping from the bottom of the boot.  Keep your dawgs powdered and dry and you'll be just fine!


----------



## x SF med (Jul 28, 2009)

roundbrown1230 said:


> anyone have any recomendations on the best type of boots/soles for SFAS???:uhh:


 
From: http://www.usarec.army.mil/hq/sfas/packinglist.html

ALL CANDIDATES WILL BE ISSUED TA-50.
*[FONT=Verdana,Tahoma,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]IT IS NOT AUTHORIZED TO BRING EXTRA TA-50 TO SFAS.[/FONT]*

*[FONT=Verdana,Tahoma,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]THE FOLLOWING ARE THE MINIMUM REQUIRED ITEMS TO BRING TO SFAS.[/FONT]*
*[FONT=Verdana,Tahoma,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]NO EXCEPTIONS AND NO SUBSTITUTIONS. [/FONT]*


[FONT=Verdana,Tahoma,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]4 PR. BDU'S - *see note #2* (MORE THAN 4 IS AUTHORIZED)[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana,Tahoma,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]5 EA. ARMY ISSUE BROWN T-SHIRTS - *NO COOL MAX*[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana,Tahoma,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]1 EA. ARMY ISSUE GRAY PT UNIFORM TO INCLUDE SWEAT TOP AND BOTTOMS (NEW OR OLD)[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana,Tahoma,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]1 EA. ARMY ISSUE BLACK BELT[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana,Tahoma,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]5 PR. SOCKS, GREEN/BLACK ARMY OR CIVILIAN WOOL/COTTON - *NO PLOYPRO/GORTEX*[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana,Tahoma,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]5 PR. ARMY ISSUE BROWN UNDERWEAR[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana,Tahoma,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]2 EA. PATROL CAP - *see note #2*[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana,Tahoma,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]1 PR. RUNNING SHOES - *NO BLACK RUNNING SHOES*[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana,Tahoma,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]2 PR. SOCKS, WHITE COTTON[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana,Tahoma,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]1 EA. BDU FIELD JACKET WITH LINER - *see note #2*[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana,Tahoma,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]2 PR. BOOTS, ARMY ISSUE OR JUNGLE ONLY[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana,Tahoma,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]1 PR. GLOVES, ARMY ISSUE W/LINERS OR ARMY ISSUE GORTEX GLOVES[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana,Tahoma,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]1 EA. CAP, WOOL, BLACK - *see note #1*[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana,Tahoma,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]1 EA. BDU PILE CAP - *see note #1*[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana,Tahoma,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]1 PR. UNDERWEAR, COLD WEATHER, WOOL OR POLYPRO - *see note #1*[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana,Tahoma,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]1 EA. PERSONAL HYGIENE ITEMS i.e. RAZORS, TOOTHPASTE, SOAP[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana,Tahoma,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]2 EA. TOWELS[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana,Tahoma,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]1 PR. SHOWER SHOES[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana,Tahoma,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]1 EA. SEWING KIT[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana,Tahoma,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]3 EA. PENS/PENCILS[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana,Tahoma,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]1 EA. NOTEBOOK NOT LARGER THAN 4" X 6"(ONLY 1 ANY ADDITIONAL WILL BE CONFISCATED)[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana,Tahoma,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]1 EA. SHOE SHINE KIT[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana,Tahoma,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]2 PR. EYEGLASSES IF WORN - *NO CONTACT LENSES*[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana,Tahoma,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]2 EA. WRIST WATCH - *NO COMPASS OR ALTIMETER FUNCTION*[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana,Tahoma,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]1 EA. LAUNDRY BAG[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana,Tahoma,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]1 EA. DUFFEL OR KIT BAG - *NO CIVILIAN BAGS*[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana,Tahoma,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]1 EA. CASH, $50.00 ~ *DO NOT BRING MORE THAN $50.00*[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana,Tahoma,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]1 EA. SFAS PHYSICAL TRAINING HANDBOOK COMPLETED[/FONT]


[FONT=Verdana,Tahoma,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]*** CONFIRMATION OF SECURITY CLEARANCE OR DISK/HANDWRITTEN COPY OF EPSQ PAPER WORK[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana,Tahoma,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]*** TABE TEST RESULTS IF APPLICABLE[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana,Tahoma,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]*** 5 COPIES OF ORDERS [/FONT]

*[FONT=Verdana,Tahoma,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]**NOTES **[/FONT]*
*[FONT=Verdana,Tahoma,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]# 1 REQUIRED FOR CLASSES FROM 15 OCTOBER THROUGH 15 APRIL[/FONT]*
*[FONT=Verdana,Tahoma,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]# 2 NO RANK, BRANCH INSIGNIA, CAT EYES OR OTHER BADGES AUTHORIZES FOR WEAR. [/FONT]*
*[FONT=Verdana,Tahoma,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]THE FOLLOWING ITEMS ARE BROUGHT TO SFAS AND ARE AUTHORIZED FOR USE BY CANDIDATES ATTENDING SFAS[/FONT]*
*[FONT=Verdana,Tahoma,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]ANY ITEM NOT LISTED BELOW WILL BE CONFISCATED BY SFAS CADRE AND NOT RETURNED.[/FONT]*


[FONT=Verdana,Tahoma,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]SAFETY GLASSES CLEAR LENSES ONLY[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana,Tahoma,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]BABY WIPES[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana,Tahoma,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]BOOK 1 PER CANDIDATE ONLY BIBLE, RANGER HANDBOOK, OR NOVEL *- NO MAGAZINES*[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana,Tahoma,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]BOOT INSOLES AND LACES[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana,Tahoma,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]COTTON TIPPED APPLICATORS[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana,Tahoma,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]CLOTHES PINS[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana,Tahoma,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]CURLEX[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana,Tahoma,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]CRAVATS[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana,Tahoma,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]FOOT POWDER[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana,Tahoma,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]GAUZE PADS[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana,Tahoma,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]PENLIGHTS W/BATTERIES *- MUST HAVE RED OR BLUE LENS*[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana,Tahoma,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]INSECT REPELLANT[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana,Tahoma,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]LIGHTER[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana,Tahoma,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]LIGHTER FLUID[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana,Tahoma,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]LIP BALM[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana,Tahoma,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]MAP CASE/NOTE BOOK COVERS[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana,Tahoma,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]MOLESKIN[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana,Tahoma,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]PACE COUNT CORDS[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana,Tahoma,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]POCKET KNIFE/TOOL 1 PER CANDIDATE *- BLADE LENGTH CANNOT EXCEED 3"*[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana,Tahoma,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]SAFETY PINS[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana,Tahoma,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]SCISSORS, SMALL[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana,Tahoma,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]SECURITY LOCKS[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana,Tahoma,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]SKIN LOTION[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana,Tahoma,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]SUN SCREEN[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana,Tahoma,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]TOBACCO PRDUCTS[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana,Tahoma,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]VASELINE[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana,Tahoma,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]ZIP LOCK BAGS LARGE/SMALL[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana,Tahoma,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]550 CORD[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana,Tahoma,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]100 MPH TAPE[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana,Tahoma,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]BLACK ELECTRICAL TAPE[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana,Tahoma,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]HIGHLIGHTERS[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana,Tahoma,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]BUNGEE CORDS[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana,Tahoma,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]SNAPLINKS[/FONT]

*[FONT=Verdana,Tahoma,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]**ANYTHING NOT LISTED HERE IS NOT AUTHORIZED FOR USE AT SFAS**[/FONT]*

*[FONT=Verdana,Tahoma,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]** Note to all SFAS candidates:[/FONT][FONT=Verdana,Tahoma,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif] The use of Creatine and products that contain Ephedra during the 30 day period prior to attending SFAS is considered a safety hazard. Confirmed use of such supplements may be cause for non-admittance. [/FONT]*
*[FONT=Verdana,Tahoma,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]Contact your recruiter for more information.[/FONT]*


----------



## pardus (Oct 29, 2009)

I was about to purchase a pair of these today but my heel was slipping in them when I tried them on, I have narrow heels which is a pain in the ass.
The guy (said he was an ex Lt Col in SF) there told me to cut an insole and glue it to the inside of the heel to stop that.

Any suggestions for a boot that would be good for me with narrow heels that I can use in my unit?

Are LOWAs any good for narrow heels?  I keep reading about how good they are, I had some Merrell sawtooths that were bloody horrible on my feet due to my heels.

Thanks guys.


----------



## AWP (Oct 29, 2009)

pardus said:


> Are LOWAs any good for narrow heels?  I keep reading about how good they are, I had some Merrell sawtooths that were bloody horrible on my feet due to my heels.



I have a pair of Danner's, the 453 model I think. I wish Danner made a lighter, Gore-tex free model (they are bloody hot in the summer), but otherwise I love them. I have a pair of Merrill's and my experience is like yours, they are chewing up my heels. Danners have been good to me, so have Wellco boots. Wellco is supposed to have a new lightweight/ hot weather model out in the first quarter of 2010.


----------



## x SF med (Oct 29, 2009)

I have the narrow heel issue too - actually my old issue black combat boots, the issue goretex and my Chips all fit pretty well well - only minor modificatins:
The best thing I found in the issue boots is to use a little moleskin in the heel cup to make them fit properly and reduce the sliding if there were any issues.


----------



## HeloMedic1171 (Oct 30, 2009)

Pardus - my advice to you as a newb  is to first ask your unit, AKA your 1st line supervisor/squad leader/PSG, in that order, and make sure that whatever you buy is authorized.  and by authorized, I mean someone will tote the ass-chewing by a SGM or CSM cuz you're wearing what he feels are "unauthorized" boots.  if your Unit is ok with 'em, by all means - spend the ducats.  but I'd hate to see you spend $170  (roughly 2 weekends of drill pay at your pay grade....) on boots you can only wear with civilian clothes or off duty.  make sense?  otherwise, get something known to be "ok"...  Danner TFXs, Altama Exospeeds, 5.11 HRTs, or something of that nature.  stay away from the Converse boots;  they're comfortable but usually not authorized.


----------



## Crusader74 (Oct 30, 2009)

Hiax are issued to the Irish Defence Forces. I've climbed in them, waded, ran etc.. IMO a great boot.


http://www.tacboots.com/c-haix-tactical-boots.html


----------



## Devil Dork (Mar 16, 2011)

Is there no love for Matterhorn? I still have the pair I bought in '02! I wear them every day under a variety conditions and environments. They're starting to wear and tear by now (particularly the soles), but they have served me well over the years.


----------



## pardus (Mar 16, 2011)

pardus said:


> http://www.blackhawk.com/product/Warrior-Wear-Light-Assault-Boots,1060,20.htm
> Are LOWAs any good for narrow heels?  I keep reading about how good they are, I had some Merrell sawtooths that were bloody horrible on my feet due to my heels.



I did try on a pair of LOWAs, they were a really bad fit on my feet.

Currently, wearing Rocky s2v seem pretty good thus far. They are on offer through AFFES for about $160


----------



## mike_cos (Mar 16, 2011)

boots should be comfortable and breathable and easy to wear, we use these (italian boots):

desert   OA  http://www.operazionispeciali.com/ranger-desert-gtx_2544693.html?iwNow=1300292555979
MOUT OA  http://www.operazionispeciali.com/s-w-a-t-pro-htg_2544531.html?iwNow=1300292563463
Rocky  OA  http://www.operazionispeciali.com/black-hunter-htg_2544692.html?iwNow=1300292586248

there is a problem: price!


----------



## ÉIREGOBRÁCH1922 (Mar 16, 2011)

Devil Dork said:


> Is there no love for Matterhorn? I still have the pair I bought in '02! I wear them every day under a variety conditions and environments. They're starting to wear and tear by now (particularly the soles), but they have served me well over the years.



I have a pair of Matterhorn Goretex that I got back in 1996. Still going strong!


----------



## Casimir (Mar 17, 2011)

pardus said:


> I did try on a pair of LOWAs, they were a really bad fit on my feet.
> 
> Currently, wearing Rocky s2v seem pretty good thus far. They are on offer through AFFES for about $160




I picked up a pair of these just prior to deployment. I LOVE my blackhawk boots and like 5.11 boots for urban stuff (my 5.11's fell apart relatively quickly here in Iraq) but once my S2V's were broken in...I'm in love, they're freakin awesome. Will probably continue to buy rocky boots from now on, though I still buy Blackhawks or 5.11 if there is a good deal goin on. Usually LA PoliceGear has killer sales, just get on their mailing list ( I got a pair of blackhawks for 75 bux and just recently bought 5.11's 170 dollar boot for under a hundred)


----------



## Crusader74 (Mar 17, 2011)

I too have a pair of matterhorns for the past 11 years and still going strong.. Gonna pick up a pair of LOWA's ..They're all the rage here now..lol

http://www.aarondistribution.co.uk/combat.php


----------



## TLDR20 (Mar 17, 2011)

Nike


----------



## Teufel (Mar 19, 2011)

The answer is....not bates!!


----------



## pardus (Mar 19, 2011)

Teufel said:


> The answer is....not bates!!



Agreed 100% One of the worst boots Ive ever had the displeasure to wear.

They are also made in China.


----------



## policemedic (Mar 19, 2011)

I've been going with Blackhawk and Oakley lately.  The Oakleys don't seem as hardy as the Blackhawks, but it's nice to pull on a boot that doesn't need to be broken in.  The Blackhawks are that way too, plus mine are waterproof (and that gives them the edge).

Fortunately, I have broad leeway in what I choose to wear.  As long as it's black and takes a shine, it's good to go.


----------



## Poccington (Mar 24, 2011)

I rock Lowa Combat GTX's or Meindl Eagles, depending on what I'm doing.


----------



## fox1371 (Apr 10, 2011)

I'm another Merrills user, however for the times that I'm required to wear a desert boot, I do wear Oakleys.  I found that the newer designed boots do seem to fall apart towards the heel end of the boot, however I always buy the older designed ones.  They're extremely comfortable and so far they've held up for about a year and a half.  The most that I've had to do with them is replace the laces.  They're really hard to find though.

http://www.steeltoebootsusa.com/oakley-tactical-six-desert-tan-boots.html


----------



## policemedic (Apr 11, 2011)

I didn't realize Oakley changed their design.  I've had mine for 4 years + with no issues.


----------



## fox1371 (Apr 12, 2011)

policemedic said:


> I didn't realize Oakley changed their design.  I've had mine for 4 years + with no issues.


So you have the same boots that I use then?

This is the design of the boots that caused me some trouble.  The inside of the boot wore out right at the top edge of my heel.  It wasn't too bad at first, but after awhile it wore away to the point where there was a slight edge that rubbed against the top of my heel.


----------



## Echo (Apr 12, 2011)

Men's Danner COMBAT 6" WP Lace To Toe Military Boots

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003PP87CU/ref=ox_sc_act_title_2?ie=UTF8&m=A1AXG923JIWAQI

These got issued to the unit that replaced us in Kandahar. Heard nothing but good things about them but they're not within AR 670-1. I got some for hiking on my free time though.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Apr 12, 2011)

Hey Pardus, you might try getting a pair of issue boots in Regular maybe a half size smaller than normal. Then stretch them by soaking them in hot water and wearing them, they will probably hurt until you get them stretched but once you do, they will be the best fit you can get. I had to do that to my black leather combat boots, b/c they issued them too small. Might work for you.


----------



## pardus (Apr 12, 2011)

You know I thought about that but kept thinking about my feet swelling up during hard work/rucking.
Thanks for the suggestion.

The rocky's I brought are almost broken in, they seem pretty good so far.

I never had this issue in NZ funnily enough, I guess American and Kiwi feet are different :confused:

I think I'll get myself a pair of the Nikes that Cback posted as well.

http://store.nike.com/us/en_us/?cp=...d-1/pid-179377/pgid-192558&CAWELAID=377769871


----------



## Purple (Apr 12, 2011)

The company that makes the boots you're wearing when you return.

Purple


----------



## Echo (May 11, 2011)

pardus said:


> I did try on a pair of LOWAs, they were a really bad fit on my feet.
> 
> Currently, wearing Rocky s2v seem pretty good thus far. They are on offer through AFFES for about $160



Online AAFES or at local PX? Can't find them at Shafter I'm sure but I'll go check Schofield. I found these online at AAFES (Rocky Men's 8" HW Desert Tan Boot (S2V 105) but don't think they are the same ones.

https://shop.aafes.com/shop/Product.aspx?dept_id=12030&PFID=M472M&gid=1d5b5f36&AskReturn=search


----------



## pardus (May 11, 2011)

They were at AAFES online. When I ordered them, they were shipped directly from Rocky not AAFES.


----------



## Echo (May 12, 2011)

Oh ok. So they had the Rocky S2V Vented Military/Duty Sport Boots on sale for $160? Thats a great deal from the original price of $270. The Rocky 8" HW Desert Tan Boot AAFES currently has for $160 looks somewhat similar but not sure if it's as good. Any thoughts?


----------



## Casimir (May 12, 2011)

I wear the rocky's they sell at the px for 160. they were a little stiff at first, but once they broken in after a bit they are ridiculously comfortable. I've gone on a few runs with em on and could hardly tell the difference between them and my running shoes.


----------



## pardus (May 12, 2011)

Echo said:


> Oh ok. So they had the Rocky S2V Vented Military/Duty Sport Boots on sale for $160? Thats a great deal from the original price of $270. The Rocky 8" HW Desert Tan Boot AAFES currently has for $160 looks somewhat similar but not sure if it's as good. Any thoughts?



I just checked, Its the same boot.

It's the best issue boot ive had so far.
It is taking a rather long time to break in so I can't endorse it 100%, but Casimir seems to fill that gap in knowledge.

p.s. they are now $169 on AAFES.


----------



## Echo (May 12, 2011)

pardus said:


> I just checked, Its the same boot



Not that I don't believe you but are you sure? I'm no imagery analyst lol but I see two vents in the Rocky 8" HW Desert Tan Boot (S2V 105) and one in the S2V Vented Military/Duty Sport Boots (S2V 101)?


----------



## pardus (May 12, 2011)

I had a look on Rocky's site and I now see there are a lot of different types of S2V boots.

AAFES sells one style of Rocky boots.
That is the boot I have and am speaking about, as I'm sure Casimir is too as he got his from AAFES.


----------



## Echo (May 12, 2011)

Ok understood now. Got confused cuz the links that were posted led to the S2V 101s.


----------



## Casimir (May 13, 2011)

Ya, they do have a ton of different boots, I looked on their website too...the ones from AAFES are still a steal in my opinion based on price comparison to full retail on  Rocky's website and other retailers.

Don't worry Pardus, once they get broken in you'll think yer feet are getting massaged every time you take a step


----------



## Casimir (May 13, 2011)

I got a pair of the 5-11 XPRT desert boots on sale for 75 dollars. I must say I am very disappointed.

normally 5-11 boots fit me like a dream, but these are a terrible fit. They are only size 9 (I ordered 1/2 size smaller based on the fit of my last boot) but they fit like they're made for a size 11 for some reason. There's too much space in the heal cup and I'm getting hotspots like no one's business.

Quite disappointed, and _surprised_, as like I mentioned 5-11's usually fit great right out of the box.

stickin with the rocky's


----------



## Snakecharmer (May 31, 2011)

I just did a cursory view on this, Rocky S2v's are great also the Altama Exospeed boots are great as well and currently my favorite. I try to but the original Exospeed, Altama is making the Exospeed II now, which I have not worn. I still see a ton of the original Exospeed boots for sale around Ft. Benning, and online also. They are going for around $110/shipped in CONUS. I dig em and they seem to hold up on rountine patrols and MOUT settings. For rocky/sharp AO's Danner or Merrell's are the only way to go. Vibram rubber is great.


----------



## SpitfireV (Aug 4, 2011)

Hey Pardus, been a few months now what do you think about the Rockys? Still all good?


----------



## pardus (Aug 4, 2011)

The soles are great, no complaints and they fit me which I love (first Army boots in two years that had). However they have beat my ankles and Achilles's heels up somewhat. That maybe a feet conditioning issue though as I hardly wear boots anymore.
I do give them a thumbs up but I wish I had my old plain leather boots from back in the NZ Army.

.02c



SpitfireV said:


> Hey Pardus, been a few months now what do you think about the Rockys? Still all good?


----------



## SAWMAN (Aug 4, 2011)

For hot weather, I think the new Magnum Spider 8.1's are outstanding. Magnum has really stepped up their design and quality.
Desert:
http://www.magnumboots.com/us/boots/tactical-elite/140/spider-81-desert-hpi/

Multi-Cam:
http://www.magnumboots.com/us/news/magnum-usa-unveiling-all-multicam-boots-at-shot-show-2011/


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2011)

SAWMAN said:


> For hot weather, I think the new Magnum Spider 8.1's are outstanding. Magnum has really stepped up their design and quality.
> Desert:
> http://www.magnumboots.com/us/boots/tactical-elite/140/spider-81-desert-hpi/
> 
> ...


Damn, the multicams look like a rednecks wet dream!


----------



## Casimir (Aug 5, 2011)

is the construction on the spiders any better? I had a pair before and they fell apart in less than 3 months.


----------



## SAWMAN (Aug 5, 2011)

Casimir said:


> is the construction on the spiders any better? I had a pair before and they fell apart in less than 3 months.


I'm not sure what the history of the Spider 8.1 has been, but the new ones I've been wearing have been holding up very well. I haven't abused them under heavy ruck load like I would have on the sniper team, but they've worn very well under typical wear in a hot, dusty and rocky environment.


----------



## fox1371 (Aug 5, 2011)

I recently started wearing ASOLO boots after hearing that they were some of the greatest boots out there.  I got them broken in and I will say that they are excellent in rough terrain however they seem to have worn out of their cushion pretty quickly.  I think once I put some different insoles in them they'll be excellent.  I have noticed that I can stand for hours on end though without any pain.


----------



## mike_cos (Aug 18, 2011)

Just bought new.... for me it's one of the best boots on the market (I've already had 2 pairs.... brown and black)


----------



## Casimir (Aug 18, 2011)

Well, after a year in the desert, my Blackhawk boots are trashed, but my Rocky boots (Which I've worn 95% of the time) are in pristine condition (not including Iraqi dirt). The only wear they show is on the tread which I've worn down from walking over a shitload of gravel and compacted dirt. They are more comfortable now than they ever have been and the leather and stitching are still good as new. I've even worn them without socks a few times I had to jump out of bed and get my ass to QRF and they didn't even so much as give me a hot spot on my feet. I'm definitely sold. I usually annihilate my boots in a matter of months; this is the longest I've worn a single pair of boots since joining the military and I don't foresee them falling apart any time soon.

Well worth the exorbitant price tag in my opinion. The cost definitely reflects the quality in this case I think.


----------



## billb (Aug 19, 2011)

surgicalcric said:


> Lowa Desert Seekers
> 
> Meindl Desert Fox's
> 
> ...



Which ones do you like?


----------



## LM (Aug 19, 2011)

Im a huge fan of the Garmont T8. hasnt failed me yet, lightweight, durable and rigid where you need it.






Ive seen a few guys lately with the Nike SFB, and even more lightweight, they seem durable,but havent personally tested them, but im also not too sure about ankle protection.


----------



## surgicalcric (Aug 20, 2011)

billb said:


> Which ones do you like?





			
				Crip said:
			
		

> Lowa Desert Seekers
> 
> Meindl Desert Fox's
> 
> ...


----------



## AWP (Aug 20, 2011)

fox1371 said:


> I recently started wearing ASOLO boots after hearing that they were some of the greatest boots out there. I got them broken in and I will say that they are excellent in rough terrain however they seem to have worn out of their cushion pretty quickly. I think once I put some different insoles in them they'll be excellent. I have noticed that I can stand for hours on end though without any pain.



I have wide feet and the Asolo's in Wide are still a bit narrow for me. Comparing them to my Danner 453's/ 452's the Asolo's are stiffer and provide more ankle support, but you can feel the stiffness. I've had no hot spots with either brand, but the Asolos provide more protection in rocks IMO.

I also have Merrill Moab Ventilator's in the mid-and lowtop versions. Very comfortable, but not much arch support and my feet are feeling it now. I have some inserts on the way to see if those will help.

Most of the manufacturers out there don't have Wide shoes or if they do their model selection is limited.


----------



## fox1371 (Aug 20, 2011)

Freefalling said:


> I have wide feet and the Asolo's in Wide are still a bit narrow for me. Comparing them to my Danner 453's/ 452's the Asolo's are stiffer and provide more ankle support, but you can feel the stiffness. I've had no hot spots with either brand, but the Asolos provide more protection in rocks IMO.
> 
> I also have Merrill Moab Ventilator's in the mid-and lowtop versions. Very comfortable, but not much arch support and my feet are feeling it now. I have some inserts on the way to see if those will help.
> 
> Most of the manufacturers out there don't have Wide shoes or if they do their model selection is limited.


My ASOLO boots weren't wide enough for me either, and I don't even have wide feet.  They were tight in the toes as well and I thought I was going to have to get a 1/2 size larger.  I went and soaked them down though and walked around in them until they dried and now they fit perfectly.  I completely agree that they give great protection from rocks etc.  I don't think I could roll my ankle in them if I tried.


----------



## AWP (Aug 20, 2011)

fox1371 said:


> My ASOLO boots weren't wide enough for me either, and I don't even have wide feet. They were tight in the toes as well and I thought I was going to have to get a 1/2 size larger. I went and soaked them down though and walked around in them until they dried and now they fit perfectly. I completely agree that they give great protection from rocks etc. I don't think I could roll my ankle in them if I tried.



I may soak mine and see if that helps. I only wear them in the winter and they've kept my feet dry through mud and slush for days on end. No complaints other than the size.


----------



## Kraut783 (Aug 20, 2011)

doorkicker said:


> Just get some Merrells and never look back...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Austin76 (Aug 22, 2011)

Nike SFB's are awesome for running in and great for hot weather. Super light weight. Zero break in time. I use them in OCS (we run every where) and when getting smoked by the TACs you want the lightest boots you can find (flutter kicks hurt after extended periods of time). So far they've held up great. I've low & sniper crawled countless times in them and they never really seem to get dirty. They drain really well. I've used them on ruck marches without a single hot spot and just one pair of standard issue socks. It remainis to be seen how long they will hold up for, but the senior class candidates did highly recommend them to us. Unlike the Oakleys I have, the Nike SFB's lace up fast as well and your feet stay cool in them. One down side is, they don't provide much (if any) ankle support. The traction is good in most of the conditions I've put them through so far. They don't really seem to hold alot of dirt in the sole either.


----------



## lrs143 (Aug 23, 2011)

doorkicker said:


> Just get some Merrells and never look back...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What Merrell's are these?


----------



## Kraut783 (Aug 23, 2011)

Merrell Chameleon, I believe.


----------



## BrianP (Apr 30, 2012)

I just bought a pair of Altama ExoSpeeds online for a bargin. The site is around $125, and I got on Ebay brand new in box at $65. I got them today and I put them on and they felt extremely comfortable and as light as actual running boots. Tomorrow I'm getting my wisdom teeth removed so I decided I would try a day 1 ruck with them. I started off jogging it felt so good, but at mile 1.5 I had to stop because I had a big ass open popped blister on each foot of my Achilles Tendon. I was very disappointed being as just last week I rucked 8 miles in my garbage standard issue boots that weight more then twice as much with a smalll unpopped blister on my tendon. I guess to many its stupid to ruck in boots that you have never even worn, but I just read so many amazing reviews saying how they are 'already broke in' and did '12 mile rucks the next day'. I will say the ankle support on the boots is amazing tho, I think its damn near impossible to twist your ankle in the boots. I think next on my list will be Nike's or something light/dry fast and good for running.


----------



## pardus (May 1, 2012)

BrianP said:


> . I guess to many its stupid to ruck in boots that you have never even worn,.


 
Yup ;)


----------



## Soldado (May 22, 2013)

Does anybody have proved the Magnum's Sidewinder series?


----------



## Poccington (Aug 8, 2013)

Anyone used the Lowa Zephyr's at all lately and if you did, any views on how they were?


----------



## Casimir (Aug 8, 2013)

I have a pair. They're pretty amazing. Comfortable right out of the box. Went on an eight miler the second day of owning them and they were fine; not even a hot spot and I have very picky feet. Contact lowa via telephone and they will ask for some verifying info and give you the pro deal. Drops the price considerably.


----------



## pardus (Aug 8, 2013)

Those things didn't fit my feet at all, I was quite disappointed.


----------



## Casimir (Aug 8, 2013)

No shit? Mine are fantastic lol


----------



## pardus (Aug 8, 2013)

I have duck feet, hard to find boots in the USA that fit me, in fact Rockys are the only ones that Ive found so far that do.


----------



## Casimir (Aug 8, 2013)

I loved my rockies too, though for me there was a significant break in period. The heel on mine started falling apart towards the end of our deployment though but it appears to be more of a matter of not cleaning them properly versus poor quality. Learned that lesson :wall:


----------



## pardus (Aug 8, 2013)

Casimir said:


> I loved my rockies too, though for me there was a significant break in period. The heel on mine started falling apart towards the end of our deployment though but it appears to be more of a matter of not cleaning them properly versus poor quality. Learned that lesson :wall:



Weird thing, my first set of rocky's took months to break in, my second pair were GTG right out of the box.


----------



## Muppet (Aug 8, 2013)

I miss the green sided Altama jungle boots I wore @ Bragg.

F.M.


----------



## pardus (Aug 8, 2013)

Firemedic said:


> I miss the green sided Altama jungle boots I wore @ Bragg.
> 
> F.M.



Im kinda bummed I missed them, Ive heard a lot of good things about them.


----------



## Casimir (Aug 8, 2013)

Weird.  I only had the one pair. After that pair I switched to the Lowas and never looked back. I like them so much I use Lowas other lines for hiking and such.


----------



## Poccington (Aug 8, 2013)

Casimir said:


> I have a pair. They're pretty amazing. Comfortable right out of the box. Went on an eight miler the second day of owning them and they were fine; not even a hot spot and I have very picky feet. Contact lowa via telephone and they will ask for some verifying info and give you the pro deal. Drops the price considerably.



Sweet! 

I was rocking GSG9's as my "light" boots but they've decided to shit the bed so time to replace them.


----------



## Muppet (Aug 8, 2013)

Firemedic said:


> I miss the green sided Altama jungle boots I wore @ Bragg.
> 
> F.M.


 
The Altama boots they still sell but in black only. I loved them things. Back in the day, General Jacksons / U.S. Cav. outside Bragg sold them, Corcorans (I have my originals and Kim bought me the field boots) and they also sold knock offs which were cheap. Joe from the 82nd. would buy the green sided and have bootsie (an old retired Paratrooper) that worked in U.S. Cav shine them up for inspection but they would fall apart with in 5 days. I always wore the Altama green sided for garrison (when they stopped making them I went to the black sided) and Jump boots for special things. I wore the green sided for the field also. Had 3 pairs at one time.

F.M.


----------



## Muppet (Aug 8, 2013)

Yo, what do you all that have to wear the gay ass A.C.U.'s wear for boots?

F.M.


----------



## AWP (Aug 8, 2013)

Just to follow up my post above: My Asolos finally gave out on me....the soles are worn slick. The rest of the boot only shows normal wear and dirt. They are still rock solid.


----------



## x SF med (Aug 8, 2013)

Freefalling said:


> Just to follow up my post above: My Asolos finally gave out on me....the soles are worn slick. The rest of the boot only shows normal wear and dirt. They are still rock solid.


 

Get them re-soled...  it's worth it.


----------



## reed11b (Aug 8, 2013)

I have been very happy with my Bates zero mass boots.
Reed


----------



## Ladder Guy (Aug 8, 2013)

No matter what I do I cannot kill my Asolos, hands down the best boots I have ever purchased


----------



## Drummer20 (Aug 19, 2013)

As an AROTC student, what would be a good boot? They would probably be for occasional ruck marches, running, orienteering. An officer I talked to recommended the Garmont T8s. The T8 NSF version look like they would be good (more lightweight), but the sole looks like it might not do as well on slippery ground. Which would you recommend? Thanks in advance.


----------



## ProPatria (Aug 19, 2013)

I recommend using issued boots first and figure out if they work for you. If they don't then go out and find one that does. I still wear my issued boots for certain applications.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Aug 19, 2013)

Hmmm. Now that I have been a civi for almost a year, I must say Tony Lamas are nice, made well and all, but I've become a believer in ARIAT.

Of course with my newly formed tender-feet, my flip-flops are not bad either.


----------



## pardus (Aug 19, 2013)

Drummer20 said:


> As an AROTC student, what would be a good boot? They would probably be for occasional ruck marches, running, orienteering. An officer I talked to recommended the Garmont T8s. The T8 NSF version look like they would be good (more lightweight), but the sole looks like it might not do as well on slippery ground. Which would you recommend? Thanks in advance.



First and foremost is finding a list of boots you are authorized to wear.


----------



## CDG (Aug 19, 2013)

I've been wearing a pair of Lowa Zephyr Mids for the past few weeks and I fucking love them.  Light, comfortable, and provide good ankle support.  Wore the Rocky S2Vs all through TACP school and SERE and they worked pretty well, but the Lowas are so much lighter and more comfortable on long rucks.


----------



## surgicalcric (Aug 20, 2013)

CDG said:


> I've been wearing a pair of Lowa Zephyr Mids...



What...no Innov-8's?  :wall:


----------



## CDG (Aug 20, 2013)

surgicalcric said:


> What...no Innov-8's?  :wall:



I'm not HSLD enough for that yet.  Maybe one day.....


----------



## surgicalcric (Aug 20, 2013)

CDG said:


> I'm not HSLD enough for that yet.  Maybe one day.....



That guy is high on himself...


----------



## goon175 (Aug 20, 2013)

Non-Standard Boot: Asolo Fugitive GTX

Standard Boot: Belleville 390's with drainage hole's installed


----------



## lrs143 (Aug 20, 2013)

Just got some Lowa Zephyr Desert Mid TF Boot's recently and really like them.


----------



## x SF med (Aug 20, 2013)

surgicalcric said:


> That guy is high on himself...


 
Nah, just high...  I've met him, he's a shoe whore.


----------



## surgicalcric (Aug 21, 2013)

x SF med said:


> Nah, just high...  I've met him, he's a shoe whore.



You havent met the guy I was referring to but we did have a conversation about his POSER ass yesterday.


----------



## lrs143 (Aug 21, 2013)

Firemedic said:


> The Altama boots they still sell but in black only. I loved them things. Back in the day, General Jacksons / U.S. Cav. outside Bragg sold them, Corcorans (I have my originals and Kim bought me the field boots) and they also sold knock offs which were cheap. Joe from the 82nd. would buy the green sided and have bootsie (an old retired Paratrooper) that worked in U.S. Cav shine them up for inspection but they would fall apart with in 5 days. I always wore the Altama green sided for garrison (when they stopped making them I went to the black sided) and Jump boots for special things. I wore the green sided for the field also. Had 3 pairs at one time.
> 
> F.M.


Altama Green is still available.
http://www.patriotsurplus.com/a8853.html


----------



## Muppet (Aug 21, 2013)

lrs143 said:


> Altama Green is still available.
> http://www.patriotsurplus.com/a8853.html


 
Ahhh. Memories. Thanks bro.

F.M.


----------



## x SF med (Aug 21, 2013)

surgicalcric said:


> You havent met the guy I was referring to but we did have a conversation about his POSER ass yesterday.


 
Oh, sorry..... I thought we were talking about YOU.... my bad....  the other guy, poseur, is just going to be a man whore in Leavenworth....


----------



## Ladder Guy (Aug 25, 2013)

+1 on the Lowa's and Rocky S2V's. Got them both for an upcoming trip


----------



## Poccington (Aug 25, 2013)

CDG said:


> I've been wearing a pair of Lowa Zephyr Mids for the past few weeks and I fucking love them.  Light, comfortable, and provide good ankle support.  Wore the Rocky S2Vs all through TACP school and SERE and they worked pretty well, but the Lowas are so much lighter and more comfortable on long rucks.



That's pretty much settled it so. Zephyr's it is!


----------



## LogDog0402 (Nov 19, 2013)

Anyone ever try the 5.11 boots?  I used them during my deployments, held up great and then got free replacements because they had small rips in them.  5.11 had that good of a guarantee on their boots.  I would have loved to try out the Merrells but no way the Marine Corps or my boss would let me get away with that, I already pissed off every 1stSgt and SgtMaj I came into contact with because I went with cuffed sleeves, unbloused boots, no name tapes and of course, hands in pockets.  All they ever saw was my blacked out captain bars.


----------



## ThatGinger (Jun 30, 2014)

I prefer my standard issue altamas over any other boot I've tried. I own both of the rocky boots (the trainers and the "combat boots") and the heavy duty ones make my feet too hot and I find the soles are too stiff. I usually ruck in the trainers and they have great cushion but lack ankle support, which is a problem if you suck at rucking. They also fall apart fairly easily, which better suits them as a garrison boot. They're also great for running which means I'll probably wear my old tore up ones for air assault when I get back to the states. 
    That being said I have a 20 mile ruck coming up (8 miles farther than anything I've ever done) and I forgot to pack my trainers for deployment (just brought nikes and issue boots) so I plan on getting gel insoles for my issue boots and rucking old school style. The nikes don't have enough ankle support and don't have arch support. 
      The issue boots just seem to have a more proffesional appearance and stay clean longer. I plan on buying some panama soles when I get home. 

 Tl;dr : stick with issue boots. Get man feet. Don't waste money.


----------



## ThatGinger (Jun 30, 2014)

Just realized how old this thread is, ma bad y'all.


----------



## pardus (Jul 30, 2014)

Can I get some recommendations for a very lightweight, hot weather boot/shoe for use in flat, generally easy (sandy) conditions (for the most part).
My initial thoughts are something like a sneaker. 

This sprang to mind but they don't have my size... http://www.zahal.org/products/scout-commando-boots?path_parent=153379



ThatGinger said:


> Just realized how old this thread is, ma bad y'all.



That's fine, don't worry about it, this thread is a work in progress.


----------



## AWP (Jul 30, 2014)

pardus said:


> Can I get some recommendations for a very lightweight, hot weather boot/shoe for use in flat, generally easy (sandy) conditions (for the most part).
> My initial thoughts are something like a sneaker.
> 
> This sprang to mind but they don't have my size... http://www.zahal.org/products/scout-commando-boots?path_parent=153379
> ...


 
I have a pair of New Balance Bushmaster's (formerly OTB) and love them, but I think they are no longer made. NB didn't have any military boots on its website, none that I could find. I was going to pick up a pair of Keen Voyageurs, but they only come in regular widths. Merrill Moabs are awesome, but they quickly lose their arch support.

If you have a wide foot your options are limited.


----------



## pardus (Jul 30, 2014)

Freefalling said:


> I have a pair of New Balance Bushmaster's (formerly OTB) and love them, but I think they are no longer made. NB didn't have any military boots on its website, none that I could find. I was going to pick up a pair of Keen Voyageurs, but they only come in regular widths. Merrill Moabs are awesome, but they quickly lose their arch support.
> 
> *If you have a wide foot your options are limited.*



Which of course I do... :wall:


----------



## AWP (Jul 30, 2014)

Yeah, go to sites like REI or Backcountry and look for what they have in a Wide. I love Danner's but everything in Wide has a Goretex lining and I've found that to be true for most places with a Wide size.

Lowa makes one without GTX...for $330 a pop.
http://www.lowaboots.com/catalog/el...2108790410/8/?Type=m&SearchCall=1&search=wide

Otherwise you'll have to trawl the list of usual suspects like Belleville, Wellco (I don't like them), Oakley, etc.


----------



## pardus (Jul 30, 2014)

I think I've found exactly what I need.

http://www.palladiumboots.com/shop/us-men/us-men-footwear.html

I have a leather pair of these that are as comfortable as hell.


----------



## 0699 (Jul 30, 2014)

Freefalling said:


> Merrill Moabs are awesome, but they quickly lose their arch support.
> 
> If you have a wide foot your options are limited.


 
I'm a big fan of the Merrell Moab.  For the cost, I don't think you can get a better boot.  I also like the Belleville 590.  I wore these for both my deployments and never had any foot problems.



pardus said:


> Which of course I do... :wall:


 
Me too.  I'd also recommend (I know it's stupid) checking Amazon once you decide what brand/style of boot you want.  They have some deals that are difficult to beat.


----------



## SexyBeast (Jul 30, 2014)

I've got the Merrel Moab low and they are the shit. Want to grab some mids one of these days...


----------



## Totentanz (Aug 1, 2014)

BLUF: Any recommendations for a 670-1 compliant durable, lightweight boot that fits similarly to a Garmont T8 (preferably a boot that can be resoled)?

I bought a pair of Garmonts last Jan (about 18 months ago).  After a little more than a year, the heel on the right boot was worn to the point where the inner structure of the sole is exposed... at this point the damn things pick up small rocks in the cavities.  The left isn't faring much better.  I like the way they fit -especially when broken in-  but they can't be resoled and I don't really feel like dropping another ~$130 on something that's only going to last another 12-18 months before becoming useless.  

Already tried:
- Rocky C4T (wanted to like them, but they do NOT fit my feet)
- Nike SFB (same, doesn't fit)
- Altama Exospeed (own a pair, heel fell apart)
- Blackhawk (own a pair, fell apart rather quickly, heel's worn almost all the way down, eyelets coming off, sole separated from the boot)

Right now I'm wearing my Belleville issued winter boots (790s).  They're great for some things but not others... it's like wearing a really comfortable pair of insulated bricks.


----------



## AWP (Aug 1, 2014)

Totentanz said:


> Right now I'm wearing my Belleville issued winter boots (790s).  They're great for some things but not others... it's like wearing a really comfortable pair of insulated bricks.


 
I thought they had a similar boot, but without the GTX lining? 670-1, or recent revisions, has made a ton of boots noncompliant. "Hey! These work, let's ban them because of how they look."


----------



## Jbird8198 (Aug 8, 2014)

Anybody use or review these shoes? How are Salomon shoes?

http://www.tacticaldistributors.com/salomon-xa-pro-3d-ultra-2-gtx-camo


----------



## ThunderHorse (Aug 8, 2014)

S2Vs are finally broken in...took awhile.  C4Ts are cool for walking around.  Same with SFBs, but the cushion gets shitty much sooner.  Blackhawk...my feet hate anything with a shank.  Garmont...that insole absorbed sweat and my feet blistered like a bitch.  OTB Desertlite...good for the office sucks after a week.  Danner Tachyon...office boot, cushion better than Desertlite.  Dannner Rivot...if only the boot were lighter.  Oakleys, on point.


----------



## Bloodline (Aug 9, 2014)

I bought these Belleville One Xero's from military clothing sales due to the new boot "policy clarification" that came down. My favorite thing about them is that they are much sturdier than my SFB's were and only 4 0z heavier per boot. The stock insole sucked but I replaced them with my standard green superfeet insoles and now they're my #1 rucking boot.

http://www.bellevilleboot.com/shop/index.php?l=product_detail&p=103


----------



## 8654Maine (Aug 9, 2014)

pardus said:


> I think I've found exactly what I need.
> 
> http://www.palladiumboots.com/shop/us-men/us-men-footwear.html
> 
> I have a leather pair of these that are as comfortable as hell.



Pardus, I have fond memories of palladiums:  running, patrolling, and finning a zillion clicks with those things.

Think I'll try 'em on.  Thanks for the website.


----------



## AWP (Oct 22, 2014)

wilbert2014 said:


> The standard issue one is OK. You can go to supply to get it retreaded and such. I had a pair of civilian "combat boots" that were awesome as well.



Per the Site rules, please post an Introduction. Also, advertising isn't allowed without permission.


----------



## Kunoichii (Sep 17, 2015)

Resurrecting the old thread, but the more you know... How do you all feel about Salomon, Asolo and Salewa boots? Looking at finding a quality pair for some rucking.


----------



## RetPara (Sep 22, 2015)

Keens.  I wear them for work, casual, and hiking/hunting.  After decades of absolutely crap military boots (starting with the fucking McNamara boots at MCRD San Diego).... I won't wear any thing else but Keens.


----------



## TLDR20 (Sep 22, 2015)

Kunoichii said:


> Resurrecting the old thread, but the more you know... How do you all feel about Salomon, Asolo and Salewa boots? Looking at finding a quality pair for some rucking.



I wear Salomons. Love them, they are so much lighter than Merrils.


----------



## surgicalcric (Sep 27, 2015)

Kunoichii said:


> Resurrecting the old thread, but the more you know... How do you all feel about Salomon, Asolo and Salewa boots? Looking at finding a quality pair for some rucking.



I have had all three at various times and during various deployments. You cannot go wrong with any of the three. It will all depend on the individual shoe you are looking to purchase as to its durability, wear pattern, stability, and comfort. 

Which models are you looking at?


----------



## Kunoichii (Oct 1, 2015)

surgicalcric said:


> I have had all three at various times and during various deployments. You cannot go wrong with any of the three. It will all depend on the individual shoe you are looking to purchase as to its durability, wear pattern, stability, and comfort.
> 
> Which models are you looking at?



I am looking at Drifter (Asolo), Mountain trainer (Salewa) and Quest 4D 2 (Saloman).  I have a pair of XA pro 3D (Salomon), and they are awesome for hiking around, but they don't have enough ankle stability for my liking. I might just stick with my Rocky's if the other's don't work.

I should also add I am flat footed, so sole stability is key for me.


----------



## Atombomb (Oct 11, 2015)

I've used Asolo and Zamberlan, but more of the hiking variants... Zamberlans work great for me from day hiking to hitting sections of the AT.


----------



## devilbones (Oct 27, 2015)

I am going to be buying some new boots.  I have been rocking the Asolo Fugitive GTX for the past 5+ years.  Is there anything new in as far as tech/comfort goes in the boot department?  I am going to be wearing these in AF this winter if that makes a difference.  I am also going to need some new gloves and a pair of trail running shoes.  I saw a pair of Merrell trail gloves at Marshalls for like $50.  Seemed like a decent price.  I dont plan on bringing them home and will try to put at least 15 miles/week on them.


----------



## Blizzard (Oct 30, 2015)

FWIW, for those with Promotive accounts, a variety of Rocky SV2's (and other models) are available at a pretty decent price and free shipping right now.


----------



## Samson97 (Dec 5, 2015)

I bought myself the HQ ISSUE combat boot and I can only recommend them. They are super comfy, water proof and great price.

Here's the link where I got them If you want to check them out:
HQ ISSUE Men's Waterproof Combat Boots Side Zip Desert Tan


----------



## x SF med (Dec 5, 2015)

Samson97 said:


> I bought myself the HQ ISSUE combat boot and I can only recommend them. They are super comfy, water proof and great price.
> 
> Here's the link where I got them If you want to check them out:
> HQ ISSUE Men's Waterproof Combat Boots Side Zip Desert Tan



Um, side zip boots? Not for rucking, if the zipper goes, you are screwed.


----------



## pm410 (Jan 16, 2016)

Does anyone have any winter boot recommendations? Having spent years using summer boots in the winter and always sucking when they get soaked, I'm thinking about finally breaking down and buying a winter pair. I was looking at the rocky s2v goretexs


----------



## DocIllinois (Jan 16, 2016)

pm410 said:


> Does anyone have any winter boot recommendations? Having spent years using summer boots in the winter and always sucking when they get soaked, I'm thinking about finally breaking down and buying a winter pair. I was looking at the rocky s2v goretexs



Danner GTX insulated/waterproof.

Otherwise, Army Combat Boot, Tan or Coyote, Temperate Weather.


----------



## Totentanz (Jan 18, 2016)

DocIllinois said:


> Danner GTX insulated/waterproof.
> 
> Otherwise, Army Combat Boot, Tan or Coyote, Temperate Weather.



Other than the fact that they're heavy as fuck, I'm a big fan of my Belleville 790s (issued winter boot) for a 670-1 compliant boot.

Belleville 790 Waterproof Tan Combat and Flight Boot are some of the finest Belleville Waterproof Combat boots available.
Belleville Boots 790 - Waterproof Coyote Combat and Flight Boot


----------



## Brill (Jan 18, 2016)

pm410 said:


> Does anyone have any winter boot recommendations? Having spent years using summer boots in the winter and always sucking when they get soaked, I'm thinking about finally breaking down and buying a winter pair. I was looking at the rocky s2v goretexs



Wore them in winter in Afghan mountains and they never failed me. I highly recommend them.


----------



## Avenger hammer (Jan 28, 2016)

I've been wearing Blackhawk Desert Ops for 2 years now and they have served me pretty well in both the field and during death by power point. I rotate them with a pair of Altama Jungle boots. My problem is both lack any type of water drainage. Water pools in the heel cups and toe and sloshes and is a pain in the ass. This proves to be pretty annoying in training lanes and land nav. Does anyone have any suggestions/experience with good boots that have drainage holes?


----------



## DocIllinois (Jan 28, 2016)

Avenger hammer said:


> I've been wearing Blackhawk Desert Ops for 2 years now and they have served me pretty well in both the field and during death by power point. I rotate them with a pair of Altama Jungle boots. My problem is both lack any type of water drainage. Water pools in the heel cups and toe and sloshes and is a pain in the ass. This proves to be pretty annoying in training lanes and land nav. Does anyone have any suggestions/experience with good boots that have drainage holes?



I've been using and have lots of experience with the Danner Tachyons, especially for rucking, land nav, and traversing through water and muck.

Very lightweight, arch supportive, drain holes, reg compliant.  Only catch is, it helps if you have Hobbit ankles because there's less support there than your Blackhawks, for instance.


----------



## pardus (Jan 28, 2016)

Avenger hammer said:


> I've been wearing Blackhawk Desert Ops for 2 years now and they have served me pretty well in both the field and during death by power point. I rotate them with a pair of Altama Jungle boots. My problem is both lack any type of water drainage. Water pools in the heel cups and toe and sloshes and is a pain in the ass. This proves to be pretty annoying in training lanes and land nav. Does anyone have any suggestions/experience with good boots that have drainage holes?



Jungle boots with no drainage holes?


----------



## Avenger hammer (Jan 28, 2016)

pardus said:


> Jungle boots with no drainage holes?



Yeah I didn't quite get that either. I probably should have labeled Panama sole instead. 
Pictures are not of mine but they are the same ones, mine are inside my ruck in my locker.


----------



## macNcheese (Apr 29, 2016)

I ordered a pair of Nike SFBs. I put them on and it was terrible. The heel stitching sat smack in the middle of my heel. and the tongue is imaginary so the laces dug in. I'm returning them and think I'll go for S2Vs. I heard they deteriorate quickly on rough terrain, but has anyone had any other issues with them? I've read that they're good for rucking and running. I'd appreciate any help. Thank you!


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Apr 29, 2016)

Those are not jungle boots, they were the original desert boot. They lack the drainage holes, to keep the sand from getting in and eating skin off your feet.


----------



## pardus (Apr 29, 2016)

macNcheese said:


> I ordered a pair of Nike SFBs. I put them on and it was terrible. The heel stitching sat smack in the middle of my heel. and the tongue is imaginary so the laces dug in. I'm returning them and think I'll go for S2Vs. I heard they deteriorate quickly on rough terrain, but has anyone had any other issues with them? I've read that they're good for rucking and running. I'd appreciate any help. Thank you!



Rocky S2Vs are the only boots I will wear, mainly because they fit me properly. They are comfortable and have lasted me well. My first pair were very tough on my ankles when breaking in, the subsequent pairs I had no issue with.
The biggest con for me is that when they become well worn in the eyelets become sharp and will cut the laces. 
Good boots.


----------



## macNcheese (Apr 29, 2016)

pardus said:


> Rocky S2Vs are the only boots I will wear, mainly because they fit me properly. They are comfortable and have lasted me well. My first pair were very tough on my ankles when breaking in, the subsequent pairs I had no issue with.
> The biggest con for me is that when they become well worn in the eyelets become sharp and will cut the laces.
> Good boots.


Thank you for the help! I'm going to give them a shot


----------



## pkt1213 (Apr 30, 2016)

AR compliant boots would be Belleville 390s.  Why the Army issues the crappier boot when this one would cost them probably $.25 more is beyond me.

Non compliant.  Lowa Zephyr Mids are possibly THE most comfortable things I have ever put on my feet.  I wore them every day until I wore the sole out.  Several of us in my new unit that came from other places recently all had them and had simular observations.
OTB that are not made anymore were a great 8" boot.  They aren't compliant because they have mesh and not canvas sides.  No one has said anything about it in the past couple of years though.


----------



## macNcheese (May 1, 2016)

pkt1213 said:


> AR compliant boots would be Belleville 390s.  Why the Army issues the crappier boot when this one would cost them probably $.25 more is beyond me.
> 
> Non compliant.  Lowa Zephyr Mids are possibly THE most comfortable things I have ever put on my feet.  I wore them every day until I wore the sole out.  Several of us in my new unit that came from other places recently all had them and had simular observations.
> OTB that are not made anymore were a great 8" boot.  They aren't compliant because they have mesh and not canvas sides.  No one has said anything about it in the past couple of years though.


I had a good experience with the Belleville 650s in basic. But they are super clunky.It feels like running in platform disco shoes


----------



## Gunz (May 1, 2016)

I've got a pair of Belleville USMC issue boots I bought at the BX at MacDill about 6 years ago. I wear boots all the time for protection and support for left foot/ankle issues. The Bellevilles sold themselves to me when I was building a barn a few years ago. Absolutely great boots for working on a sloping metal roof.


----------



## Gunz (May 1, 2016)

pardus said:


> Jungle boots with no drainage holes?



You just brought back fond memories of paddy water squirting out of the ports in my JBs with every step. Great feeling, warm, brown water squishing between the toes.:whatever:


----------



## ThunderHorse (May 1, 2016)

I absolutely thought the OTBs were awesome for two weeks...and then it felt as if there was no cushion for the next six months I wore them...and when used heavily fucked my feet up.  Oakley has changed their boots so I'm not sure if I'm going back.  The one pair of Belleville's I had were just too heavy.  I liked my Danner Rivots, a bit heavy, but I liked them.  I'm definitely all over Rocky's very good stuff and comfortable.


----------



## pkt1213 (May 1, 2016)

ThunderHorse said:


> I absolutely thought the OTBs were awesome for two weeks...and then it felt as if there was no cushion for the next six months I wore them...and when used heavily fucked my feet up.



I wonder which ones you had.  I am still wearing the DesertLites with the 3 drainage holes on each side.  My feet sweat bad and they are great.  2nd or 3rd time I wore them was ruck run to and then back from the pool for helocast training.  They drained and dried quickly.  Have held up well under 45 lb fast rucking but I haven't used them with much more weight.  I could see how the cushion might not be substantial enough for heavier movements.


----------



## Yosemite (Jul 14, 2016)

Danner Rivot TFX!!
I bought mine over 2 years ago and have put a couple hundred miles of backpacking on them in addition to them being my everyday duty boots. They are handmade in Portland, OR, and the quality shows! None of the stitching has come undone, the soles have not started detaching from the leather, and there have been no rips or tears in the fabric. They have the most amazing ankle support; I'm convinced it is impossible to roll your ankle in these things. I will have to buy a new pair soon because the soles are pretty much slick now, but if they weren't, they would be good for another 2 years.
They aren't as light as the NIKEs or Danner Tachyons, but they are rugged and will last longer.


----------



## 104TN (Aug 31, 2016)

Anyone have experience with Garmont's T8 NFS boot? 

Going to try and get off my butt and start hitting the trails. Mainly looking for: 

Some ankle support (probably won't pack more than 30lbs for quite some time/ever)

Light weight
A tread that won't get gummed up by hard red clay or result in me spilling onto my @ss in loose gravel
Thoughts?


----------



## Totentanz (Aug 31, 2016)

rick said:


> Anyone have experience with Garmont's T8 NFS boot?
> 
> Going to try and get off my butt and start hitting the trails. Mainly looking for:
> 
> ...



I don't think mine were the NFS version but I had a pair for a while.  Light and comfortable (and easy to break in), my only complaint was the durability.  They lasted from Airborne through CAQC (about 18 months total), but by that point the sole and worn all the way through, exposing the compartments inside (and collecting small pebbles).  The soles are glued on such that they can't be resoled.  If I were looking for a lightweight 670-1 complaint boot, I'd buy them again, just knowing that longevity isn't an attribute to expect from them.

The NFS sole vs the standard T8 sole may make a difference.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Aug 31, 2016)

Totentanz said:


> I don't think mine were the NFS version but I had a pair for a while.  Light and comfortable (and easy to break in), my only complaint was the durability.  They lasted from Airborne through CAQC (about 18 months total), but by that point the sole and worn all the way through, exposing the compartments inside (and collecting small pebbles).  The soles are glued on such that they can't be resoled.  If I were looking for a lightweight 670-1 complaint boot, I'd buy them again, just knowing that longevity isn't an attribute to expect from them.
> 
> The NFS sole vs the standard T8 sole may make a difference.



Re: replacing soles. I had a pain of Corcoran II field boots. Very soft upper leather, easy to break in and just an outstanding boot for me. They lasted my last two years on active duty, and another six before the sole began to seperate from the boot. I took them to a cobbler that I know well. He is noted for boot and hiking shoe repairs for hikers along the Apalachin Trail. It was not uncommon to see a group of Trail hikers clustered around in his store, swapping stories, lore, and tips about hiking the AT. The cost would have been around $80.00, but he reccommended not doing so because the boots would be hard to live with after a full heel and sole replacement. I took his advice discarded the boots.

My $.02.


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Aug 31, 2016)

Nike - garrison
Oakley - field
Solomon - deployment

Good luck............


----------



## ThunderHorse (Aug 31, 2016)

Rocky S2Vs are similar to Oakleys...but Oakley doesn't make their old SI boot anymore which is brutal.  Never had the chance to wear Solomons.


----------



## The Accountant (Jan 3, 2018)

I actually have a question for those of you with cold weather experience.. At what temperature do you recommend using a Gore-Tex lined boot? If recommended at all, or are thick wool socks a better method for cold climate.

The attached photo is what my weather will be about while out in field.


----------



## The Accountant (Jan 3, 2018)

SpongeBob*24 said:


> Nike - garrison
> Oakley - field
> Solomon - deployment
> 
> Good luck............



Solomon makes the most comfortable footwear I've ever worn.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Jan 3, 2018)

In my experience, although limited, that's really not worth your time for a goretex boot unless you're going to be in a really wet environment.  Good Wool socks from Point 6 or Smart Wool will do the trick here.  And if it was because you'd be going into the snow I would have recommended a Solomon Mountaineering boot.


----------



## Devildoc (Jan 3, 2018)

Wet and cold I use GT boots and wool socks.  Cold and dry, I use wool socks and non-GT boots.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Jan 3, 2018)

I've got a pair


----------



## medicchick (Jan 3, 2018)

The Accountant said:


> I actually have a question for those of you with cold weather experience.. At what temperature do you recommend using a Gore-Tex lined boot? If recommended at all, or are thick wool socks a better method for cold climate.
> 
> The attached photo is what my weather will be about while out in field.


Get good boots and Gortex or other wet weather socks.  Looking at that forecast I'd only wear them 1-2 days anyway.


----------



## Braz (Jan 3, 2018)

I enjoy the Nike boots, I've talked to several combat career-field soldiers and they held up for a good piece and also were comfortable on long humps.


----------



## pardus (Jan 4, 2018)

The Accountant said:


> I actually have a question for those of you with cold weather experience.. At what temperature do you recommend using a Gore-Tex lined boot? If recommended at all, or are thick wool socks a better method for cold climate.
> 
> The attached photo is what my weather will be about while out in field.



What are you going to be doing in the field exactly? How well do your feet tolerate the cold?


----------



## The Accountant (Jan 4, 2018)

pardus said:


> What are you going to be doing in the field exactly? How well do your feet tolerate the cold?



Last I knew, just some land navigation. 

Feet have only ever gotten cold when wet and in 40's, but pouring rain and 40's every part of my body was pretty cold.


----------



## Undertheice71 (Jan 24, 2018)

I have only worn 2 different pairs of boots outside the standard issues. Nike combat boots were good. Had no problem with them, but i got them used from my old recruiter and they didn't last long. The other pair I've worn and my personal favorite are the Belleville Tactical Research 550 Khyber II's. I've had two pairs. Until they are broken in, they aren't very comfortable on the front of the ankle/ shin. After about 10-20 miles though, they feel like socks. They are light and drain well. They don't get too hot either. They are great on any terrain, especially mountainous. Sadly, there are no mountains here in Florida. I recommend them.


----------



## Etype (Jan 27, 2018)

ThunderHorse said:


> In my experience, although limited, that's really not worth your time for a goretex boot unless you're going to be in a really wet environment.  Good Wool socks from Point 6 or Smart Wool will do the trick here.  And if it was because you'd be going into the snow I would have recommended a Solomon Mountaineering boot.


I haven't been anywhere where I haven't stepped in puddles. Iraq, Afghanistan, Africa, Montana, North Carolina, Florida, Georgia...

Gore Tex boots with synthetic socks are it for me, year round. Clean Gore Tex boots should breath pretty well in the heat, just don't get the ones with Thinsulate or any type of other insulation.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Jan 27, 2018)

Etype said:


> I haven't been anywhere where I haven't stepped in puddles. Iraq, Afghanistan, Africa, Montana, North Carolina, Florida, Georgia...
> 
> Gore Tex boots with synthetic socks are it for me, year round. Clean Gore Tex boots should breath pretty well in the heat, just don't get the ones with Thinsulate or any type of other insulation.


My feet are usually fucked.  Even in the mountains I've had bad problems with goretex boots.  Idk why, obviously a genetic anomaly like celiac disease except it's taken me ten years of hard marching to be able to not blister after a 12 miler.


----------



## The Accountant (Jan 28, 2018)

I took the risk and wore my GoreTex boots for first time ever after asking.. they were great. Regular issued Altama's. 

I'm really eager to try Lowa Zephyrs


----------



## The Accountant (Feb 2, 2018)

This honestly made my week.


----------



## x SF med (Feb 2, 2018)

Well, my quick .02 at this point is...  If it is comfortable for you, and lasts, it's a good boot.  Foot shape, walking style, posture, load, terrain, weather are all factors in what makes a great boot.  My issued Chippewa SF mountain Boots are stellar for winter mountain use, including hooking into multi-purpose bindings on mil-issued x-c/d-h skis...  they suck for most other applications except hunting.  I will never wear jungle boots in the winter.

Boots need to fit the terrain and situation, and the terrain and situation need to fit the boots, and the boots need to properly fit your feet.

Get good insoles.

Wear good socks.

Break your boots in.

that's the summation of the last 14 pages.


----------



## Devildoc (Feb 2, 2018)

x SF med said:


> Well, my quick .02 at this point is...  If it is comfortable for you, and lasts, it's a good boot.  Foot shape, walking style, posture, load, terrain, weather are all factors in what makes a great boot.  My issued Chippewa SF mountain Boots are stellar for winter mountain use, including hooking into multi-purpose bindings on mil-issued x-c/d-h skis...  they suck for most other applications except hunting.  I will never wear jungle boots in the winter.
> 
> Boots need to fit the terrain and situation, and the terrain and situation need to fit the boots, and the boots need to properly fit your feet.
> 
> ...



I have a friend who is a former 18D (now a gas-passer); gave  me an unused pair of his issue Chippewas, those things are the heat: for cold and snowy mountains.  Outside of the mountains, I can't wear them.  Too hot and too cumbersome.  But the mountains?  Yeah, they are awesome.


----------



## KiloPapa (Feb 2, 2018)

The Norwegians, in winter, wear a fairly thin all-leather boot with insulating insoles and thick wool socks (even two pairs if need be, or choose varying thicknesses depending on temperature). Working on the principle that it’s easier to regulate the amount of insulation you have in the form of socks than the thickness of your boot. Any liners in the boot might also capture moisture/sweat. That means they’ll dry out more slowly. Moisture in cold weather is bad.
If it’s really cold, snowy or wet, a kind of overboot is used over the leather one, into which another insulating insole is placed. Looks something like this:


----------



## CDG (Feb 4, 2018)

Earlier in this thread I had good reviews for a pair of Lowas, but after wearing the Salomon XA Forces 3D Mids, I will never go back.  The Salomons are ridiculously comfortable, very durable, and provide great ankle support.


----------



## policemedic (Feb 4, 2018)

CDG said:


> Earlier in this thread I had good reviews for a pair of Lowas, but after wearing the Salomon XA Forces 3D Mids, I will never go back.  The Salomons are ridiculously comfortable, very durable, and provide great ankle support.



My application is different but I wear the same Salomons daily (I have the GTX version). Great boot.


----------



## MikeDelta (Oct 4, 2018)

Garmont Bifida T8: They are touted as being a very universal boot that performs well in a variety of climes and terrain. Also, they are credited as being a good 'out of the box' boot. All the reviews are great and the Bifida T8 seems to be a favorite for RASP. Just bought a pair myself and I'll be taking them on a 14 mile ruck soon. I'll post again

...Ok, took these out on a short ruck. Felt comfortable without any break-in, very agile feeling. I have a pair of Tactical Research Khyber IIs, great boots, held in high regard, but clunky. The Garmont Bifida T8 also has good ankle support and performed well going over a variety of terrain; rocky, muddy, sloped. The reviews on these boots say they’re ‘universal’, I agree wholeheartedly. Only a small handful of reviews complain about the sole being glued. However, most say that this boot is the best they’ve owned and compare them to issue boots as well as other solid AR 670-1 compliant boots that can be purchased. To me they felt like a more sturdy and cushioned jungle boot. Good for rucking, but light and tough, with a great sole as well.


----------



## Jack99Cz (Oct 11, 2018)

Im just curious, does anybody here have expirience with Lowa Zephyr in a long run? I read one review and they just broke off after 50 days  of everyday using  and few hikes. This happend to both pairs of tested boots so i dont think its just a bad piece.


----------



## DZ (Oct 11, 2018)

Jack99Cz said:


> Im just curious, does anybody here have expirience with Lowa Zephyr in a long run? I read one review and they just broke off after 50 days  of everyday using  and few hikes. This happend to both pairs of tested boots so i dont think its just a bad piece.



I have a pair of Lowa Zephyr's that I used through the Q course. They were used hard for a year including a ton of field time under a ruck along with garrison wear, and they are still going strong. I'd say a solid 1/3 of my classmates used them too. They were very highly regarded by my class.


----------



## Kakashi66223 (Oct 11, 2018)

Jack99Cz said:


> Im just curious, does anybody here have expirience with Lowa Zephyr in a long run? I read one review and they just broke off after 50 days  of everyday using  and few hikes. This happend to both pairs of tested boots so i dont think its just a bad piece.



@Jack99Cz, warranty says take them back, otherwise contact LOWA warranty if you haven't already below(taken from their website).



> *Warranty*
> Your LOWA boots are warranted to be free from defects in workmanship and materials for a period of 12 months from the date of purchase. Your exclusive remedy for breach of such warranty is repair or replacement of your LOWA boots. If your LOWA boots need repair of replacement due to defect in workmanship or materials, *simply return your LOWA boots to your LOWA boots dealer with proof of purchase within 12 months of purchase.*
> Questions? Call our customer service team: 877-307-7277. Or click here to send us an email.
> *Limitations on Warranty:*
> ...


----------



## Topkick (Oct 19, 2018)

I've worn Danner over the years, but not happy with the pair I am currently wearing. Only 5-6 months old, and coming apart.


----------



## MikeDelta (Oct 19, 2018)

@Topkick Just picked up a pair of these. They have the agility of the old jungle boot, with the support of a much more robust boot. They are AR670-1 compliant (for those who need to be) and have great reviews, in high percentages. I really like them so far. Have a pair of Tactical Research Khyber IIs but those are too clunky for me, despite being built like tank treads Garmont T8 BIFIDA Boots (Coyote) T8-498


----------



## Teufel (Oct 19, 2018)

Danner - Danner Marine 8" Mojave

I’ve had a pair of these for 15 years and multiple deployments to Iraq, Afghanistan, Africa, and South America. I had them resoled and they are still going strong.


----------



## MikeDelta (Oct 19, 2018)

Teufel said:


> Danner - Danner Marine 8" Mojave
> 
> I’ve had a pair of these for 15 years and multiple deployments to Iraq, Afghanistan, Africa, and South America. I had them resoled and they are still going strong.



Those boots are pieces of art. Danner is one solid boot maker


----------



## Topkick (Oct 19, 2018)

MikeDelta said:


> Danner is one solid boot maker



I agree. It surprised me that my current Danner's are falling apart so soon and I hope its a fluke. I've worn Danner boots for years and until now I would recommend them first to anyone. I'll not rush to judgement.


----------



## MikeDelta (Oct 19, 2018)

Topkick said:


> I agree. It surprised me that my current Danner's are falling apart so soon and I hope its a fluke. I've worn Danner boots for years and until now I would recommend them first to anyone. I'll not rush to judgement.



@Topkick Teuful’s Danners in this thread are a different beast for even Danner boots. One look at them and you’ll see what I mean. His are more of an all terrain field boot, yours strike me as a get in get out assault boot.


----------



## GOTWA (Oct 19, 2018)

Im going to pick up a pair of oboz Bridgers for my next deployment.  Might pick up a couple of others as well.  They have a nice mil discount in their pro athlete program. 

Oboz Bridger MId BDry Boot - Men's | Wilderness Exchange, Denver Colorado


----------



## Jdick (Mar 28, 2019)

Rocky S2V and the jungle variant are fantastic for duck feet.


----------



## wmhutchison (May 16, 2019)

I'm liking the Salomon XA Forces right now.  Light and comfortable.


----------



## thisisnotmyrealname (Jul 1, 2019)

I've read this whole thread, and searched, but didn't find anything substantial on this:

*Anybody using the Salomon Forces Guardian?* I know that the Solomon Quest 4d are a staple cool guy boot, but haven't seen much on their authorized option. I'm asking because *SFAS* is in my near future, and I want to bring a few broken-in boot options.

I know that people have been selected and non-selected wearing anything from issued boots to Gucci pillows, and that there are other things that matter more. So I'm not trying to reinvent the wheel, but there's no reason to not use what works and is the current go-to. But the "best boot" has a tendency to be subjective, and also can change a lot in the span of the 13 years this thread has existed.

I've been extensively recommended the Garmont T8 NFS, as an overall boot so I'm definitely heeding that wisdom. Also the Nike SFB Gen 2 (which I already own and love) are great for runs. *Now I'm looking for anecdotal info about the Solomon Guardian.*

Thanks.


----------



## MikeDelta (Jul 1, 2019)

@Ocoka


----------



## Box (Jul 2, 2019)

Spit Shined Jungle Boots !!!

It is a little known bit of trivia but "_Spit Shined Jungle Boots_" is an anagram for _'Murica_


----------



## Gunz (Jul 2, 2019)

If you spent long enough in the bush the black leather wore off exposing the tan cowhide underneath...and the boots became supple, almost like moccasins.

It was a mark of pride among bushrats to have tan jungle boots. Only REMFs and FNGs had black JBs.


----------



## Gunz (Jul 2, 2019)

My nam JBs


----------



## MikeDelta (Jul 2, 2019)

Ocoka said:


> If you spent long enough in the bush the black leather wore off exposing the tan cowhide underneath...and the boots became supple, almost like moccasins.
> 
> It was a mark of pride among bushrats to have tan jungle boots. Only REMFs and FNGs had black JBs.



I’ve had both. JBs with the toes heels and sides brown, with faded canvas. And JBs that I could look down at while wearing and see my pearly whites. One of the most comfortable, versatile boots I’ve ever worn. My issued boots are long gone. These are Endicott Johnsons from...1968!!!

Sadly they’re no longer AR 670-1


----------



## NikNifSik (Jul 19, 2019)

thisisnotmyrealname said:


> I've read this whole thread, and searched, but didn't find anything substantial on this:
> 
> *Anybody using the Salomon Forces Guardian?* I know that the Solomon Quest 4d are a staple cool guy boot, but haven't seen much on their authorized option. I'm asking because *SFAS* is in my near future, and I want to bring a few broken-in boot options.
> 
> ...



If you already own and like the Nikes, I would stick with those. I personally use the Nikes in Garrison and like them as well. I have owned many sets of Solomons, but none of their tan ones. I would contact someone at SFAS or who someone who has recently finished and make sure whatever you bring is allowed. It is always changing, but nothing worse than breaking in a set of boots to sit at home in your closet.


----------



## thisisnotmyrealname (Jul 21, 2019)

NikNifSik said:


> If you already own and like the Nikes, I would stick with those. I personally use the Nikes in Garrison and like them as well. I have owned many sets of Solomons, but none of their tan ones. I would contact someone at SFAS or who someone who has recently finished and make sure whatever you bring is allowed. It is always changing, but nothing worse than breaking in a set of boots to sit at home in your closet.



Copy that. I snagged a pair of the Garmonts, so I'm just going to roll with those and the Nikes. I'll confirm that they are good to go for Selection and count the boot box as checked.


----------



## MikeDelta (Jul 21, 2019)

thisisnotmyrealname said:


> Copy that. I snagged a pair of the Garmonts, so I'm just going to roll with those and the Nikes. I'll confirm that they are good to go for Selection and count the boot box as checked.



I love Garmonts, have a pair of Bifida T8s that I’ve done roughly 100 miles in. But upon suggesting them to a buddy that is active in the 101st he said they won’t be AR-670-1 come October. So, I’d suggest looking into that.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Jul 21, 2019)

Danner has some good pairs if you can deal with clunkers.  Durable as hell.  When I was on a tank I'd only roll with Rivots to be honest, everything else kind of sucks.  But I'd say super heavy if you're marching a bunch with how everything has gone towards lightweight footwear.

Nikes or Rocky "Commercial Boot" are great for office shit or foot marches from the COF.  My feet tend to be shit and the best boots I've had had were some Oakleys and Rocky S2Vs when it came to field work.


----------



## thisisnotmyrealname (Jul 21, 2019)

MikeDelta said:


> I love Garmonts, have a pair of Bifida T8s that I’ve done roughly 100 miles in. But upon suggesting them to a buddy that is active in the 101st he said they won’t be AR-670-1 come October. So, I’d suggest looking into that.



I can't seem to find any information on why they wouldn't be authorized in October. It is my understanding that, come October, as long as they're the Coyote T8s, they're good to go. I will look into it though.


----------



## Scubadew (Dec 22, 2019)

Figured after a few years and a few more pairs of footwear I’d post my thoughts. 

Nike SFB’s - a popular boot but one I personally hated. I felt they were too pinched around the toe box.

Rocky SV2’s -  a boot that I could use for both garrison and field work. No complaints. They come in steel-toe as well. 

Lowa Zephyr - Bought a pair in 2014 and they’re still going strong. The comfiest pair of boots I own and coupled with a good pair of socks will remain my go-to.

Salomon XA Pro 3D - I’ve used both the goretex and non-goretex versions for deployment, hiking, hopscotch, you name it. Comfortable and the quick-laces are a plus. 

Salewa Wildfires - Driven by them being the flavor of the month I decided to try them out. Great lacing system, comfortable, and so far no problems with durability. If they hold up on deployment I may just replace Salomon’s with them as they also come in a Gtx version. 

Crocs - big rubber masturbating shoes. Check your ego and get a pair.


----------



## Devildoc (Dec 22, 2019)

Lowas are seriously built to last, and great customer service.

I like Salomon, but it seems, at least in my experience, they're just not quite as durable.  I've had issues with the lamination and fabric ripping.


----------



## Arf (Dec 22, 2019)

I pronate really bad and have to wear a stability running shoe. Unfortunately when I went through Selection, we were forced to wear Nike FSBs (recently replaced Bates Lites issued at BUD/S Orientation). I liked them worlds better than the Bates Lites, but I need a boot that can act like a stability shoe to keep me from pronating inward, while being lightweight enough for me to run and ruck in. It also needs to be an 8inch boot, preferably in coyote (or similar) but black will work too.

I was looking into Lowa, I recently heard they were amazing. I just don’t know if they would be good to run in. I may still get them anyway for hours out at sea.


----------



## Jdick (Dec 26, 2019)

Arf said:


> I pronate really bad and have to wear a stability running shoe. Unfortunately when I went through Selection, we were forced to wear Nike FSBs (recently replaced Bates Lites issued at BUD/S Orientation). I liked them worlds better than the Bates Lites, but I need a boot that can act like a stability shoe to keep me from pronating inward, while being lightweight enough for me to run and ruck in. It also needs to be an 8inch boot, preferably in coyote (or similar) but black will work too.
> 
> I was looking into Lowa, I recently heard they were amazing. I just don’t know if they would be good to run in. I may still get them anyway for hours out at sea.


 You cannot beat the Garmont NFS, or Belleville 320's.


----------



## frostyred (Dec 26, 2019)

Devildoc said:


> Lowas are seriously built to last, and great customer service.
> 
> I like Salomon, but it seems, at least in my experience, they're just not quite as durable.  I've had issues with the lamination and fabric ripping.



I wore a sand pair of desert uplanders for a WHILE, still have em, I just wish they came in Coyote. I have been running the Garmont T8 NFS while I've riding a desk and training, as well as a coyote pair of the 1st gen Nike SFBs.


----------

